# Rhinestone Design Software



## signguy.ron

If you want to get into *Rhinestone* designs and *templates*, you might want to purchase a macro for Corel Draw X3, X4 or X5. The cost is $50.00 and looks like a very good add on.

Go to MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones *Rhinestone* Designer Suite and watch the video at the bottom of the page.

I just purchased my copy and I'm waiting for the activation key.

This macro seems to work better than WinPCSign 2010 that I purchased just to get the *Rhinestone* designer module.

Click on the link, read all the information and don't forget to watch the video. 

Ron "The Signguy" in San Jose


----------



## FatKat Printz

I can't wait to see the results ..please post pictures and keep us posted on this software.


----------



## signguy.ron

FatKat,

Did you watch the video? This looks like the software we all can use.

Ron "The Signguy" in San Jose


----------



## DivineBling

I just bought it but don't have time to play with it right now.


----------



## FatKat Printz

I didn't even notice the video.. that's great

How long does it take to get a validation code ..how are you going to output them?


----------



## signguy.ron

FatKat,

As of now, it's activated. So it took about 3 hours, but now it's mine to play with.

I plan to create my designs in Corel and print them using my Epilog Laser Engraver or export the file as an eps and send it to one of our 3 plotters. I prefer to use my laser.

Ron Thompson

The video is really worth watching, it seems to do alot more than the WinPCSign 2010 package does. 

Ron "The Signguy"


----------



## veedub3

I went ahead a grabbed a copy Lawd knows I didn't need another stone program but the built in cost calculator is what got me. I will play with it sometime later in the week to see how things work out.


----------



## Krystle1981

Pretty cool stuff!!! Does anyone have any feedback yet??


----------



## LB

signguy.ron said:


> FatKat,
> 
> As of now, it's activated. So it took about 3 hours, but now it's mine to play with.
> 
> I plan to create my designs in Corel and print them using my Epilog Laser Engraver or export the file as an eps and send it to one of our 3 plotters. I prefer to use my laser.
> 
> Ron Thompson
> 
> The video is really worth watching, it seems to do alot more than the WinPCSign 2010 package does.
> 
> Ron "The Signguy"


Hey Ron, have you tried Sticky Flock on your laser? Just wondering if there are any issues with it? I purchased this macro, looks pretty cool.


----------



## charles95405

video was nice....but left unanswered is how to get the multicolored same size stone onto one transfer tape or is this system meant for cams machine?


----------



## DivineBling

LB said:


> Hey Ron, have you tried Sticky Flock on your laser? Just wondering if there are any issues with it? I purchased this macro, looks pretty cool.


I just wanted to let you know that there is a small amount of PVC in Sticky Flock so you shouldn't cut it with your laser. I just had to throw that out there.

We are looking at other materials to make a PVC-free version because we know there are a lot of laser owners out there!


----------



## LB

DivineBling said:


> I just wanted to let you know that there is a small amount of PVC in Sticky Flock so you shouldn't cut it with your laser. I just had to throw that out there.
> 
> We are looking at other materials to make a PVC-free version because we know there are a lot of laser owners out there!


Good answer, that's what I was looking for. What are you calling a small amount?


----------



## TYGERON

DivineBling said:


> I just bought it but don't have time to play with it right now.


 Have you used it yet?
Have you used it yet?
Have you used it yet?
Have you used it yet?


----------



## DivineBling

LB said:


> Good answer, that's what I was looking for. What are you calling a small amount?


We haven't had it tested for the exact amount, but it's so small that the manufacturer of the component that contains PVC initially told us that there is no PVC in it. When we pushed for the documentation to prove it, we were told there was a small amount. We have several customers who we have discovered have been cutting it with their lasers against our advice, but they say that there haven't been any problems.

I personally don't have a laser so I don't know much about them other than what I've heard, which is that PVC can produce toxic fumes, correct?

We have tested some other materials in order to make a PVC version, but so far it hasn't been up to the same quality as our current material and it costs more to make it, which would make it more expensive overall. We're trying to keep the costs the same as the cost of Sticky Flock now.


----------



## DivineBling

TYGERON said:


> Have you used it yet?
> Have you used it yet?
> Have you used it yet?
> Have you used it yet?


LOL... No, Ty... I haven't had the chance to use it yet! Now I'm having to make more Easter eggs because my 4-year-old decided it would be fun to take all of the pretty eggs out of the fridge and rip them up a little bit and throw them in the trash.

It's also hard to get too excited about it when I like what I'm using already so much. I just like to play with new software!


----------



## TYGERON

DivineBling said:


> ...my 4-year-old decided it would be fun to take all of the pretty eggs out of the fridge and rip them up a little bit and throw them in the trash.


*LOL!!!! *

Hope you got pics to show the _grand_kids! 

Same concept as "the cardboard box being more fun!"

Mine is almost 21 and he jacked 4 rolls of irreplaceable film.

I see him now on the couch covered with "the pretty string".

I didn't get pics of that but his lips are still slightly askew as a reminder...


----------



## LB

DivineBling said:


> We haven't had it tested for the exact amount, but it's so small that the manufacturer of the component that contains PVC initially told us that there is no PVC in it. When we pushed for the documentation to prove it, we were told there was a small amount. We have several customers who we have discovered have been cutting it with their lasers against our advice, but they say that there haven't been any problems.
> 
> I personally don't have a laser so I don't know much about them other than what I've heard, which is that PVC can produce toxic fumes, correct?
> 
> We have tested some other materials in order to make a PVC version, but so far it hasn't been up to the same quality as our current material and it costs more to make it, which would make it more expensive overall. We're trying to keep the costs the same as the cost of Sticky Flock now.


When PVC material is burned, it is toxic, the gas given off could actually be fatal if inhaled in sufficient quantity. Most laser owners have good exhaust systems as part of their setup, so that part of the equation is not too bad. The biggest fear is that the outgases when exposed to moisture in the air, turn to corrosive acids and can just absolutely ruin a machine. The general thinking is though, that things that contain small amounts and not cut in large quantities are not particularly harmful. There are people that cut vinyl films in their machines, in small quantity, without any dire consequences. However, most laser folks are not going to run the risk of ruining an expensive machine if they know that pvc is present in any quantity.


----------



## Krystle1981

DivineBling said:


> It's also hard to get too excited about it when I like what I'm using already so much. I just like to play with new software!


I agree Stephanie. I love my Bling !t software. But I'm such a software junkie!! I'm hooked! Lol


----------



## DivineBling

LB said:


> When PVC material is burned, it is toxic, the gas given off could actually be fatal if inhaled in sufficient quantity. Most laser owners have good exhaust systems as part of their setup, so that part of the equation is not too bad. The biggest fear is that the outgases when exposed to moisture in the air, turn to corrosive acids and can just absolutely ruin a machine. The general thinking is though, that things that contain small amounts and not cut in large quantities are not particularly harmful. There are people that cut vinyl films in their machines, in small quantity, without any dire consequences. However, most laser folks are not going to run the risk of ruining an expensive machine if they know that pvc is present in any quantity.


That makes sense. Thank you for the explanation! I wish there was a short term solution with Sticky Flock, but it takes awhile to test whatever we make to ensure that it's going to be a quality product. 
For now it's really only intended for use with vinyl cutters.


----------



## mimiflint

veedub3 said:


> I went ahead a grabbed a copy Lawd knows I didn't need another stone program but the built in cost calculator is what got me. I will play with it sometime later in the week to see how things work out.


 
Is it the macro that gives you the cost calculator or a program?


----------



## veedub3

mimiflint said:


> Is it the macro that gives you the cost calculator or a program?


There is a feature in the program that allows you to calculate the cost of the design. Watch the video, it is towards the end.


----------



## LB

Mimi:
The Macro runs in Corel Draw. It would be in the Macro.


----------



## Stitch-Up

I guess this is asking too much but, does the plugin provide a simulated picture of the final pattern for use on one's website? Does any rhinestone pattern design software provide this?

John


----------



## mimiflint

Stitch-Up said:


> I guess this is asking too much but, does the plugin provide a simulated picture of the final pattern for use on one's website? Does any rhinestone pattern design software provide this?
> 
> John


 
That's a good question. I'd really like to know that too.


----------



## veedub3

Stitch-Up said:


> I guess this is asking too much but, does the plugin provide a simulated picture of the final pattern for use on one's website? Does any rhinestone pattern design software provide this?
> 
> John


They all will do a simulated pic. Once you create your design, just place a back background behind it, or place it on a garment, save it and it is ready for your website.


----------



## Stitch-Up

This is the sort of simulated image I'd like - with lighting effects


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I use FuntimeDeluxe and I have to add the lighting effects with a different program. I use Paint Shop Pro to add them.


----------



## veedub3

I also add the light effect with a different program, I use photoshop.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

signguy.ron said:


> Watch the video at the bottom of the page...


Thanks for the kind words and interest. One tip: at youtube, one can watch the vid in _full screen_ to see details more easily.

We're rather open for suggestions to make this tool even more powerful for rhinestone designers. I expect we'll have several interesting - and free - updates for this initial release based on the feedback of the commercial users found here.

I intend to add more items such as metal studs, conchos etc for those making Western / rock & roll clothes. Also, more background textures, such as common shades of cotton.


----------



## DivineBling

Hi Jeff...
I was wondering if there was a way to turn off the macro from popping up every time I open Corel. I would rather turn it on when I need it than off every time I don't. 
Thanks!


----------



## SickPuppy

Looks like an interesting macro I am going to purchase it. I will post some feed back later tonight.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Hi, I'll check on it now. I have X4 and X5 on my system, and it auto-opens in X4, but not X5. Like you, I'd rather always manually launch when I want it.



DivineBling said:


> Hi Jeff...
> I was wondering if there was a way to turn off the macro from popping up every time I open Corel. I would rather turn it on when I need it than off every time I don't.
> Thanks!


----------



## SickPuppy

Made the purchase just waiting on the activation code.


----------



## LB

DivineBling said:


> Hi Jeff...
> I was wondering if there was a way to turn off the macro from popping up every time I open Corel. I would rather turn it on when I need it than off every time I don't.
> Thanks!


Mine in X3 doesn't do that. I run it manually from Tools/Visual Basic/ Play then choose it from the drop down box. 

I got this macro to work after a little back and forth on the Activation. I like it, very well done. I intend to cut my templates with a laser so I need to work out the sizing to use. I wish that the ellipses had a hairline outline around them instead of the half point or whatever it is. Lasers need hairline outlines to cut.


----------



## Eview1

Divine,
I am asking myself what I like about what you just bought, so far (I know its silly) all I want is those jpgs for the stones and the calculator. My answer to my self is... thats not worth $50, but would be fun to play with. Have Fun lol I know you will 

Evie


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Mine in X3 doesn't do that. I run it manually from Tools/Visual Basic/ Play then choose it from the drop down box.


the latest version comes with an XLST file so you can import a toolbar. Or you can also install icon and shortcut through Draw options (using instructions on page 2 of PDF)



LB said:


> I got this macro to work after a little back and forth on the Activation.


I've now simplified this today, user puts a key file from email into a folder, that's it.



LB said:


> I like it, very well done. I wish that the ellipses had a hairline outline around them instead of the half point or whatever it is. Lasers need hairline outlines to cut.


OK, I agree, this can be fixed within 1 day.


----------



## Eview1

So Jeff, All I want is the Stone colors and the Calculator can i get them separately? I do not use Corel. I use Winpcpro2010 and Adobe

Thanks 
Evie


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Eview1 said:


> Divine,
> I am asking myself what I like about what you just bought, so far (I know its silly) all I want is those jpgs for the stones and the calculator.
> Evie


One tip for all: By double-clicking on a stone in the catalog, it will appear on the CorelDRAW page - at the right size and appearance. Handy for those who want to manually place specific stones.

However, since these stones are "special" inside CorelDRAW, the macro recognizes them as such. This means the tool can count them for preparing quotes or easy conversion for further production such as converting to circles for lasering etc.

So... for some users, it could be worth it alone for the convenience & access of the stone catalog.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Eview1 said:


> So Jeff, All I want is the Stone colors and the Calculator can i get them separately? I do not use Corel. I use Winpcpro2010 and Adobe.
> Evie


Sorry, we only support CoreDRAW. Maybe you should come over to our side? Not only for this, but for other reasons that I'll avoid diving into for the moment.


----------



## orion001

hi jeff i am really interested in your product. but i am having some second thoughts on buying because i usually reformat my pc about once every 3 months. and if i reformatted it would the rStones macro work again or do i need to buy a new one?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

orion001 said:


> If i reformatted it would the rStones macro work again or do i need to buy a new one?


No, it does not survive formatting. But I'm curious why you reformat every 3 months?

In any case, I'll think about your concern and discuss with developer.


----------



## orion001

Jeff Harrison said:


> No, it does not survive formatting. But I'm curious why you reformat every 3 months?
> 
> In any case, I'll think about your concern and discuss with developer.



sometimes i download a bunch of stuff and i get alot of viruses and trojans. so i reformat my pc. to make it work like new again.  

i think that it is ok for 1 pc use it prevents someone from pirating the sotware, my only concern is that what if something bad happened like your hardisk broke or was corrupted and you need to reformat it or buy a a new HD. and the rStones software would not work again. i think that for some it is a turn off. hope that you can address my concern. tnx alot in advance.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I have 2 questions... is there any way it will work with Corel Paint Shop Pro...

and will it work with Corel X5, education version

thanks


----------



## Jeff Harrison

orion001 said:


> sometimes i download a bunch of stuff and i get alot of viruses and trojans. so i reformat my pc. to make it work like new again.


Well... it's your choice to hang out on the "dark side" of the 'net, to "download a bunch of stuff " and correspondingly "get a lot of viruses and trojans". 

Sometimes we see uses have trouble with macros since they have broken / incomplete / portable / beta versions of CorelDRAW.

We support legitimate users, primarily those who use CorelDRAW in an industrial capacity. These users depend on CorelDRAW for their income and are prudent in reducing or eliminating their risks. The result of their behavior is a reliable system they can use - daily - for income.



orion001 said:


> i think that it is ok for 1 pc use it prevents someone from pirating the sotware, my only concern is that what if something bad happened like your hardisk broke or was corrupted and you need to reformat it or buy a a new HD. and the rStones software would not work again. i think that for some it is a turn off. hope that you can address my concern. tnx alot in advance.


I've asked the co-developer about his thoughts, we'll see... But if the _only_ reason some folks need to reformat if because of illegal / highly risky activities then... it's not a compelling reason for us to start over.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I have 2 questions... is there any way it will work with Corel Paint Shop Pro...


No. Since PSP is very different product compared to CorelDRAW.




PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Will it work with Corel X5, education version.


IF you can run any macros with Corel X5's education version then you will be OK. We have many freebies to try at MM.

I don't think Corel X5's education comes with VBA though. That's why it's cheaper. Note from Foster:_ "The academic versions typically offer no support, there are no printed manuals, you can NOT use it for commercial purposes and you are not eligible for upgrades. Sometimes things like VBA are not included. It's possible that other goodies like Swish miniMax2 and Photozoom Pro 2 are eliminated to save on licensing costs."

_You may need to contact Corel uprgrade to a "normal version". Then a whole world of macros opens up to you.


----------



## veedub3

My question is can you add background textures? The denim is OK but since you can't apply hotfix to leather, that one is not needed IMO. Can you add your own? I purchased the Macro but have not even unzipped the file. Need to think which computer in my shop it would work best on since I only get one shot at it, and have 4 computers, and 2 laptops. Decisons, decisions.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Jeff Harrison said:


> No. Since PSP is very different product compared to CorelDRAW.
> 
> 
> 
> IF you can run any macros with Corel X5's education version then you will be OK. We have many freebies to try at MM.
> 
> I don't think Corel X5's education comes with VBA though. That's why it's cheaper. Note from Foster:_ "The academic versions typically offer no support, there are no printed manuals, you can NOT use it for commercial purposes and you are not eligible for upgrades. Sometimes things like VBA are not included. It's possible that other goodies like Swish miniMax2 and Photozoom Pro 2 are eliminated to save on licensing costs."
> 
> _You may need to contact Corel uprgrade to a "normal version". Then a whole world of macros opens up to you.



Thank you... I thought maybe I could use this version to test it before spending the money to upgrade to 5..


----------



## Jeff Harrison

veedub3 said:


> My question is can you add your own background textures?


Not at the moment, but I'm open to textures you might want to be available. [/quote]


----------



## sjidohair

Is there a way to share this on our other computers we use, as most of us have many for design and cut?

Thanks
Sandyjo
MMM


----------



## LB

Jeff Harrison said:


> the latest version comes with an XLST file so you can import a toolbar. Or you can also install icon and shortcut through Draw options (using instructions on page 2 of PDF)
> 
> 
> 
> I've now simplified this today, user puts a key file from email into a folder, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I agree, this can be fixed within 1 day.


Jeff:
OK I put mine on the toolbar. I did not find the little red icon though. It didn't show up in the customization menu, so I just assigned one. It works

Thanks for changing that outline. I pretty sure plotters will need that also.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

sjidohair said:


> Is there a way to share this on our other computers we use, as most of us have many for design and cut?
> 
> Thanks
> Sandyjo
> MMM


Hi Sandy-jo, we might consider a semi-site license in packs of 4. Like "buy 3, get 1 free". I've done that before for other items. I'd need to set that up on the site if you are interested.


----------



## sjidohair

Jeff, 
I would love packs of 2-3 or 4 applications,, 

and for those of us that have it,, a upgrade price for that,, would be Great,, 

I would pay to have it on my at least 2 computers i use for Design.


Thanks
SandyJo
MMM


----------



## Jeff Harrison

sjidohair said:


> Jeff,
> I would love packs of 2-3 or 4 applications...


Let me check with co-developer. In meantime, try it out and _ensure_ it's something you want for numerous systems.


----------



## charles95405

Like Sandy Jo..I have multi systems...But primarily I would want two licenses...one for the office computer and one for the laptop...


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Thanks for changing that outline. I pretty sure plotters will need that also.


Yes, true.



LB said:


> OK I put mine on the toolbar. I did not find the little red icon though.


it's in the ZIP you downloaded (look for BMP file). Or follow steps in animated GIF to import toolbar.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

charles95405 said:


> Like Sandy Jo..I have multi systems...But primarily I would want two licenses...one for the office computer and one for the laptop...


Hi Charles, we're already at Wal-Mart pricing for single units, but may be able to offer little better if at least 4 are bought at once. Users do not have to register their units right away. Plus, we'll be adding more features to this one for free yet.


----------



## LB

Jeff Harrison said:


> Yes, true.
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the ZIP you downloaded (look for BMP file). Or follow steps in animated GIF to import toolbar.


Uh duhhh..I found it. If all else fails..read the directions.
Thanks


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Uh duhhh..I found it. If all else fails..read the directions. Thanks


For fun, here's my top toolbars in CorelDRAW X4. Maybe you can recognize CorelDRAW in there somewhere. LOL


----------



## veedub3

Jeff Harrison said:


> For fun, here's my top toolbars in CorelDRAW X4. Maybe you can recognize CorelDRAW in there somewhere. LOL


When I was watching the video I saw all that across the top and thought...."_what in the world"_.


----------



## orion001

Jeff Harrison said:


> Well... it's your choice to hang out on the "dark side" of the 'net, to "download a bunch of stuff " and corespondingly "get alot of viruses and trojans".
> 
> Sometimes we see uses have trouble with macros since they have broken / incomplete / portable / beta versions of CorelDRAW.
> 
> We support legitimate users, primarily those who use CorelDRAW in an industrial capacity. These users depend on CorelDRAW for their income and are prudent in reducing or eliminating their risks. The result of their behavior is a reliable system they can use - daily - for income.
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked the co-developer about his thoughts, we'll see... But if the _only_ reason some folks need to reformat if because of illegal / highly risky activities then... it's not a compelling reason for us to start over.


oh regarding licensed softwares i do use them and buy legitimate copies.  that why i said that its good that your software is for 1 pc use only because it minimizes pirating of the said software.  tnx alot sir. hope you could make some sort of a compromise.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

DivineBling said:


> Hi Jeff...
> I was wondering if there was a way to turn off the macro from popping up every time I open Corel. I would rather turn it on when I need it than off every time I don't.
> Thanks!


OK, I learned how: 

first, save your work.

then go to *tools | macros | add in manager *then un-check _both _load behavior boxes.


----------



## LLmedeiros

I bought this macro and love it. I agree it stinks that you can only use on one computer. We are considering upgrading our computer in the near future and dread loosing the macro.


----------



## Stitch-Up

LLmedeiros said:


> I bought this macro and love it. I agree it stinks that you can only use on one computer. We are considering upgrading our computer in the near future and dread loosing the macro.


This is the reason I won't be buying it. With use, PCs get bunged up with all sorts of crud and often the best way to clear it all up and get the speed I used to enjoy is a reinstallation from scratch. Also, I often upgrade my PC, both hardware and software - maybe the latest operating system. To lose a licence I've paid for is not on for me.

John


----------



## draig

I bought the software and received the Activation code, this is where the fun starts.

My system runs with 2 HD drives, my Corel X4 is included in DecoStudio 1.5. Deco installs on my C: drive, Corel for some reason installs on my D: drive.

I've removed and reinstalled Deco and it still does the same thing. 

I tried installing the activation code and it states "Software NOT activated." beginning to get rather fed up with it now. 

Help

draig


----------



## Jeff Harrison

draig said:


> I bought the software and received the Activation code, this is where the fun starts.
> 
> I tried installing the activation code and it states "Software NOT activated."
> 
> draig


Hi, don't worry - we'll stick with you and get it working for you. Your situation might be more complicated as you describe, but we'll sort it out.

It _should_ be as easy as this: a key4.dat file should have been emailed to you. If not, you have the old method that we had used for _some_ customers. 

But we changed to a different way recently: just a simple file to drop into place;

1. close CorelDraw
2. Save that attached* key4.dat* to *c:\eCut* folder
3. restart CorelDraw

If that doesn't get it working, myself and/or the co-developer will find out why, and help you today. 

You also have my email address, send me your pertinent info there for fastest response. Based on your user name here, not sure who you are...


----------



## tshirtsrus

Yes, it sucks that you are locked with only one time activation, I like this macro and others they sale but with this policy I'm not buying, me too often upgrade my computer, last year I did it 3 times and I may do it again in a few months... no I don't download junk out of the internet, all my programs, plugins and macros are legit and I can re-installed them any time I want with no restrictions, I already have two other programs that generate rhinestones templates, but this macro have some unique features that mine don't have, but with they current policy I won't be buying it... unless they change it.

Ruben


----------



## SickPuppy

orion001 said:


> hi jeff i am really interested in your product. but i am having some second thoughts on buying because i usually reformat my pc about once every 3 months. and if i reformatted it would the rStones macro work again or do i need to buy a new one?


The next time you format the drive reinstall all the programs that you want on the drive and make an ISO image of the drive. That way all you need to do is reinstall that ISO image and everything will be back to normal.


----------



## SickPuppy

tshirtsrus said:


> Yes, it sucks that you are locked with only one time activation, I like this macro and others they sale but with this policy I'm not buying, me too often upgrade my computer, last year I did it 3 times and I may do it again in a few months


I agree, you should not have to purchase a new license each time you upgrade your computer. What Jeff is trying to prevent is piracy. It may help reduce software piracy but any hacker could crack the activation key.


----------



## LB

Jeff Harrison said:


> OK, I learned how:
> 
> first, save your work.
> 
> then go to *tools | macros | add in manager *then un-check _both _load behavior boxes.


Jeff, can you guys figure out how to minimize the window? It stays on top all the time, that's kind of aggravating.


----------



## tshirtsrus

SickPuppy said:


> I agree, you should not have to purchase a new license each time you upgrade your computer. What Jeff is trying to prevent is piracy. It may help reduce software piracy but any hacker could crack the activation key.




I totally do understand that, but I think they/he should grant a re-activation if you request it via email or similar, providing their purchase info that shows/proves that they are a legit user/s, I also understand that they may think that some people would take advantage of this only to install it in a different system, but I think that would be obvious... what I would do in their place is grant one re-activation in a one year period, this would not only help the user but I think their business as well.

Ruben


----------



## LB

tshirtsrus said:


> I totally do understand that, but I think they/he should grant a re-activation if you request it via email or similar, providing their purchase info that shows/proves that they are a legit user/s, I also understand that they may think that some people would take advantage of this only to install it in a different system, but I think that would be obvious... what I would do in their place is grant one re-activation in a one year period, this would not only help the user but I think their business as well.
> 
> Ruben


Jeff might want to consider something like Adobe does. For example, if you buy a license for Photoshop you can legally use it on 2 computers. Those licenses are registered by computer and if you lose a computer, you can deactivate that computer and continue to use the license on the new machine. Good system, don't know if that is feasible from a cost standpoint for him.


----------



## draig

Jeff Harrison said:


> Hi, don't worry - we'll stick with you and get it working for you. Your situation might be more complicated as you describe, but we'll sort it out.
> 
> It _should_ be as easy as this: a key4.dat file should have been emailed to you. If not, you have the old method that we had used for _some_ customers.
> 
> But we changed to a different way recently: just a simple file to drop into place;
> 
> 1. close CorelDraw
> 2. Save that attached* key4.dat* to *c:\eCut* folder
> 3. restart CorelDraw
> 
> If that doesn't get it working, myself and/or the co-developer will find out why, and help you today.
> 
> You also have my email address, send me your pertinent info there for fastest response. Based on your user name here, not sure who you are...


Email sent to your address Jeff, I've included all the info I received.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## tshirtsrus

LB said:


> Jeff might want to consider something like Adobe does. For example, if you buy a license for Photoshop you can legally use it on 2 computers. Those licenses are registered by computer and if you lose a computer, you can deactivate that computer and continue to use the license on the new machine. Good system, don't know if that is feasible from a cost standpoint for him.



Honestly, this is kind of the norm, not only Adobe, but most software company's allow you to install and use it in two computers (one at the time), this would be great, but since he/they are so tight in their policy, just granting a re-activation would be a plus.


Ruben


----------



## SickPuppy

Had some time to play around with the macro today. I have to say I am impressed. I created this shark design in less than 5 min. I had to adjust a few stones that were overlapped but that was about it. I love the island fill it saves time over WinPCSign because you no longer have to create contour lines inside the object. 

The macro is easy to learn took me no time at all to figure it out. There are a wider variety of stone colors to chose from and the macro has some features that WinPCSignPro does not have.

The skull took about 10 min, had to prep the clipart. Used the intersection tool to auto delete the overlapped stones, sweet option. I started working on this same design a few days ago in WinPCsignPro and stopped after about 6 hours of unsuccessful attempts.

Can't wait to see that skull on a black T-shirt


----------



## LB

IMHO this macro is worth every penny of the $50 it costs. Even at $100 for two licenses is not bad..but it would be a plus if Jeff could work out the issue of it not being re-usable in the case of new computers and the like. That appears to me to a bit out of the norm.

I guess one downside is that unless you have some sort of Corel add in for cutting, your going to have to take the design into another program to send to a plotter. In my particular case I intend to use the template in my laser and I already print (cut) from Corel.


----------



## SickPuppy

LLmedeiros said:


> I bought this macro and love it. I agree it stinks that you can only use on one computer. We are considering upgrading our computer in the near future and dread loosing the macro.


Most new computers have space for additional hard drives you can always remove the drive from your old computer and place it in the new one as a second drive. If the macro is linked to a drive serial number then it should not be an issue.


----------



## tshirtsrus

LB said:


> IMHO this macro is worth every penny of the $50 it costs. Even at $100 for two licenses is not bad..but it would be a plus if Jeff could work out the issue of it not being re-usable in the case of new computers and the like. That appears to me to a bit out of the norm.



I agree with you 100%


----------



## agensop

features like????? 

also have you cut the template and are you cutting by color?



SickPuppy said:


> Had some time to play around with the macro today. I have to say I am impressed. I created this shark design in less than 5 min. I had to adjust a few stones that were overlapped but that was about it. I love the island fill it saves time over WinPCSign because you no longer have to create contour lines inside the object.
> 
> The macro is easy to learn took me no time at all to figure it out. There are a wider variety of stone colors to chose from and the macro has some features that WinPCSignPro does not have.


----------



## LB

Hey, I just noticed that my stones placed along a path don't look like stones when I zoom in on them. They look like flat circles..what am I missing?

Edit: I found the Convert Circles to Stones button in the 4th tab but it doesn't work? Selected circles, hit button, nothing appears to change.


----------



## mesewsatx

I saw this last night, watched the video and bought it. I figured for $50 it might be a good back-up for Win PC (which I am still learning). I downloaded, got the activation code (still haven't figured out how to add the shortcut to the tool bar) and tried it out. I am impressed!! I have created 2 designs (not cut yet) and both look great. I use Cut Master2 for my Graphtec and It looks like this is going to work well. Thanks so much


----------



## LB

mesewsatx said:


> I saw this last night, watched the video and bought it. I figured for $50 it might be a good back-up for Win PC (which I am still learning). I downloaded, got the activation code (still haven't figured out how to add the shortcut to the tool bar) and tried it out. I am impressed!! I have created 2 designs (not cut yet) and both look great. I use Cut Master2 for my Graphtec and It looks like this is going to work well. Thanks so much


I just did the toolbar thing, let me try and give you the steps.
First of all, in the zipped file you got, you will find the red bmp graphic to use for your icon. Locate it and maybe copy it and put it in a familiar place where you can find it.
2. Open Corel Draw. Click on Tools/Customization/Commands. 3.Click the drop down at the top and find Macros.
4.Then cursor down until you find rStones13 and select it.
5.Then open the Appearance tab. Click on Import. At the very bottom you will see Files. Locate your red bmp icon referred to above. It will then change what is there to the red icon.
6. Then drag the icon to your tool bar. Close and reload Corel and it should be there. 
Good luck!


----------



## mesewsatx

Thank you - I DID IT!!! 
I have had an embroidery business for 9 years, sub out my screenprinting - this cutter with vinyl is fun but the rhinestones are addictive. I think this cutter will also make some good money for me. I have a meeting next week with a new potential customer who buys a lot of sports related items.


----------



## agensop

has anyone cut their patterns yet???


----------



## LB

mesewsatx said:


> Thank you - I DID IT!!!
> I have had an embroidery business for 9 years, sub out my screenprinting - this cutter with vinyl is fun but the rhinestones are addictive. I think this cutter will also make some good money for me. I have a meeting next week with a new potential customer who buys a lot of sports related items.


You are welcome! Glad it worked.


----------



## SickPuppy

I am still searching for a way to edit the stone size. I like to use 3.1 mm holes for my 10ss stones when cutting them in flock.

It does not look like the macro will allow you to edit the stone size. This is a must have option for any rhinestone program. With so many different stones and cutters available users need the option to set the stone size.


----------



## LB

SickPuppy said:


> I am still searching for a way to edit the stone size. I like to use 3.1 mm holes for my 10ss stones when cutting them in flock.
> 
> It does not look like the macro will allow you to edit the stone size. This is a must have option for any rhinestone program. With so many different stones and cutters available users need the option to set the stone size.


Not a solution but just curious, can your plotter cut .01mm accuracy? There are 3.2mm stones in the list. My laser can't even cut that close and it certainly wouldn't be perceivable.


----------



## SickPuppy

LB said:


> Not a solution but just curious, can your plotter cut .01mm accuracy? There are 3.2mm stones in the list. My laser can't even cut that close and it certainly wouldn't be perceivable.


There is a difference between 2.9 and 3.1 especially when you are using the cheap Chinese stones. At 2.9 the stones will not fill the holes correctly and will get stuck if using the Hartco material. Flock is better but I still use a 3.1 mm hole for 10ss.


----------



## LB

What would be wrong with designing it with the 3.2mm stones? Wouldn't that do what you need?


----------



## SickPuppy

LB said:


> What would be wrong with designing it with the 3.2mm stones? Wouldn't that do what you need?


2.9 is too small for hartco, 3.1 is better. 3.0 works well with flock. It is not that big of a deal as I can increase and decrease the diameter using blade offset. The issue is others people download and use my designs and a 3.1 seems to work best for them. Yes .1mm can make a difference.

If the hole is too small the stones will not seat properly. If the hole is too big then it is too easy for them to get pushed out while brushing away excess stones. If all the stones were manufactured to the same specs it would not be an issue but that is never going to happen.


----------



## SickPuppy

One issue I am having is I need to import the image into WinPCSign Pro to send it to the cutter. During the import process the image is converted into a single color object. That means selection and recoloring the holes so I can cut multicolor templates.


----------



## CyberSultan

SickPuppy said:


> One issue I am having is I need to import the image into WinPCSign Pro to send it to the cutter. During the import process the image is converted into a single color object. That means selection and recoloring the holes so I can cut multicolor templates.


Export it as a PDF file and then import it into WinPCSIGN Pro. I tested it and the colors I used came in perfectly. You can then do your color separation in WinPCSIGN when cutting your templates. Let me know if you have any trouble with that.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LLmedeiros said:


> I bought this macro and love it. We are considering upgrading our computer in the near future and dread losing the macro.


I got 8 years out of my last design system, which still works. but it's slower than my sparkling new one with 4 cores.

Anyway, IMO a new system should last 3-6 years if you're getting a good quality machine. By the time it's "used up", we would likely have next-generation version of the product. Some new features have already been added to this one.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Hey, I just noticed that my stones placed along a path don't look like stones when I zoom in on them. They look like flat circles..what am I missing?
> 
> Edit: I found the Convert Circles to Stones button in the 4th tab but it doesn't work? Selected circles, hit button, nothing appears to change.


Here's something handy instead of "replacing existing stones". You can toggle design mode: see animation:


----------



## Jeff Harrison

SickPuppy said:


> I am still searching for a way to edit the stone size. I like to use 3.1 mm holes for my 10ss stones when cutting them in flock.
> 
> It does not look like the macro will allow you to edit the stone size. This is a must have option for any rhinestone program. With so many different stones and cutters available users need the option to set the stone size.


Hi, I think this can be added, I'll let co-developer know.

Maybe we can have a "custom" category.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

SickPuppy said:


> I am still searching for a way to edit the stone size. I like to use 3.1 mm holes for my 10ss stones when cutting them in flock.


OK, try selecting design, and choosing production > stencil, and increase offset to adjust diameter of all stones a little.


----------



## CyberSultan

Jeff, when I try to increase a 2.9 stone size by 0.1 using Produce > Stencil, it is increasing it by 0.2 instead...resulting in a 3.1 stone size.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

CyberSultan said:


> Jeff, when I try to increase a 2.9 stone size by 0.1 using Produce > Stencil, it is increasing it by 0.2 instead...resulting in a 3.1 stone size.


same here, I'll look into it now.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

CyberSultan said:


> Jeff, when I try to increase a 2.9 stone size by 0.1 using Produce > Stencil, it is increasing it by 0.2 instead...resulting in a 3.1 stone size.


hi, re-download in 30 min for new version that works as you request. 

What was happening before; it was adding 0.1 to _each side_ of circle.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Jeff, can you guys figure out how to minimize the window? It stays on top all the time, that's kind of aggravating.


It's being worked on, download new installer in 48 hrs.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Jeff Harrison said:


> It's being worked on, download new installer in 48 hrs.


Oops I should have said 4.8 minutes! 
see animation for some new toys...


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

LB said:


> Hey, I just noticed that my stones placed along a path don't look like stones when I zoom in on them. They look like flat circles..what am I missing?
> 
> Edit: I found the Convert Circles to Stones button in the 4th tab but it doesn't work? Selected circles, hit button, nothing appears to change.


Same here...No matter what I tried, it just looks like flat circles and not rhinestones. I thought this feature would be nice for making mock ups, but can't seam to get it to work.


----------



## signguy.ron

For those of you that want to tweak your hole size a little larger, try this FREE macro at
MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Brian Davies Copy Shape Size

It works very good.

And Jeff,what do I have to do to install the lastest version?

Ron "The SignGuy" Thompson


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

Jeff Harrison said:


> It's being worked on, download new installer in 48 hrs.


Does that mean we can re-download it and install the newer versions over itself to get any new features? Is there anyplace on your website showing the latest build version so we know if there have been any updates? I have version 1.0.0.28...is that the most current version?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Hi Jeff
I developed Sequin Auto Motif machine 2 years ago and suffered with software for while. Now I am using DST file and it works great . My question here is does rhinestone patern can be convert to DST file? We consume 60/month.


----------



## veedub3

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Does that mean we can re-download it and install the newer versions over itself to get any new features? Is there anyplace on your website showing the latest build version so we know if there have been any updates? I have version 1.0.0.28...is that the most current version?


I just downloaded the program and ran the install again, and the new updates Jeff implemented are available.


----------



## idelements

This macro looks really interesting and I WANT IT!

But I have been thinking about upgrading my computer so I may have to wait until I do. I have one question though...currently we are running Corel X3. If I buy this macro and later upgrade Corel to X4 or X5 do I have to repurchase the macro?


----------



## idelements

LB said:


> IIn my particular case I intend to use the template in my laser and I already print (cut) from Corel.


Larry
Just curious what material you are using for your templates? I am also cutting my templates with my laser. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## SickPuppy

Jeff I down loaded the new version and now the Catalog, Produce, and Tools tabs do not work at all. 

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Same here...No matter what I tried, it just looks like flat circles and not rhinestones. I thought this feature would be nice for making mock ups, but can't seam to get it to work.


We may need to assist, email me with system details, Corel version and other info you feel would be helpful.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

signguy.ron said:


> For those of you that want to tweak your hole size a little larger, try this FREE macro at
> MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Brian Davies Copy Shape Size
> 
> It works very good.
> 
> And Jeff,what do I have to do to install the lastest version?
> 
> Ron "The SignGuy" Thompson


1. Close the macro and coreldraw.
2. install macro over top of existing. 
3.don't delete any files for the folder manually, your existing key must stay there.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

idelements said:


> This macro looks really interesting and I WANT IT!
> 
> But I have been thinking about upgrading my computer so I may have to wait until I do. I have one question though...currently we are running Corel X3. If I buy this macro and later upgrade Corel to X4 or X5 do I have to repurchase the macro?


Not for the same system. I have it on both X4 and X5 under win7 64 bit home. During install, you choose 1 one version, but you can choose another version again for same system by running installer again.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

SickPuppy said:


> Jeff I down loaded the new version and now the Catalog, Produce, and Tools tabs do not work at all.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


I didn't notice this last night but will check later today. I think he updated it yet again after my animation in this thread showing how macro folds up. perhaps reboot system to be safe, and email me if you still have this issue.


----------



## LB

I got the new version in and mine works like a gem (no pun intended). I can now see the simulated stones, I can turn them on and off in the edit tab, the stencil produced has hairline outlines and a window to resize pops up when you hit the stencil function. The only thing I see happening that is weird, is that at times my Object Manager window becomes totally black,showing no objects.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Does that mean we can re-download it and install the newer versions over itself to get any new features? Is there anyplace on your website showing the latest build version so we know if there have been any updates? I have version 1.0.0.28...is that the most current version?


We'll be updating every few days if you want to be on the cutting edge. Eventually feature list will stabilize. You can always download fresh from the PDF file once a week for the next month or so. I'll be posting version #'s on the site also. 

For now updates will be very frequent, but not sure how often, possibly _daily_.


----------



## LB

idelements said:


> Larry
> Just curious what material you are using for your templates? I am also cutting my templates with my laser.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chris


Christine
We are just starting with the rhinestones. I have been told that other people are using oilboard from Uline. What are you using? I understand Sticky Flock has some PVC in it.


----------



## idelements

Larry
I have used oil board from Uline...in fact, if you want to buy some from me in small quantities let me know. I cut down my 24x36 sheets for members of another forum I am on. I had to buy 100 sheets of oil board from Uline just to try it out.

The oil board works pretty good for one color designs. It is a little hard to layer multiple colors on one transfer tape..but it is doable. Also, I spray my oil board with silicone spray before I stone it so the tape releases easier.

I have been cutting Sticky Flock in my laser. Yes, it does have some PVC (very little but not PVC free) so technically I shouldn't be cutting it. I also tried a do-it-yourself version of Sticky Flock with PVC flock and some heat press sticky adhesive from Twill USA. It worked good at first but it doesn't hold its "stick" as good as good as the actual Sticky Flock.


----------



## LB

idelements said:


> Larry
> I have used oil board from Uline...in fact, if you want to buy some from me in small quantities let me know. I cut down my 24x36 sheets for members of another forum I am on. I had to buy 100 sheets of oil board from Uline just to try it out.
> 
> The oil board works pretty good for one color designs. It is a little hard to layer multiple colors on one transfer tape..but it is doable. Also, I spray my oil board with silicone spray before I stone it so the tape releases easier.
> 
> I have been cutting Sticky Flock in my laser. Yes, it does have some PVC (very little but not PVC free) so technically I shouldn't be cutting it. I also tried a do-it-yourself version of Sticky Flock with PVC flock and some heat press sticky adhesive from Twill USA. It worked good at first but it doesn't hold its "stick" as good as good as the actual Sticky Flock.


You know there is a PVC test you can do that involves burning some of the material with a torch on a hot copper wire. I cannot imagine that material having much pvc in it but you might want to try this. If I had some on hand I would check it out. The sticky flock is the way to go if possible. 
Polymer Identification by Burnination on Vimeo

You must have the same size laser as I have. Epilog EXT 24x36 ?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

SickPuppy said:


> Jeff I down loaded the new version and now the Catalog, Produce, and Tools tabs do not work at all.


same here... crazy! We'll get this fixed pronto.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Jeff Harrison said:


> same here... crazy! We'll get this fixed pronto.


Fixed... :-D Sorry about that...


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

How long does it usually take to get an activation code?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405

Have you figured out if you are including a 'custom' rhinestone design...Swaroski stones are a bit smaller than the Korean hot fix. The ability to create a size would add to the value I think


----------



## LB

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> How long does it usually take to get an activation code?
> 
> Thanks


Got mine in about 2 hours or so.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> How long does it usually take to get an activation code?
> Thanks


Somewhere between 10 minutes and 8 hours usually, all are generated manually.


----------



## orion001

hello jeff, just wanted to ask if you are working on a compromise for the software registration? incase something happended to our computer that we need to ormat or update the hardware. tnx alot.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

orion001 said:


> hello jeff, just wanted to ask if you are working on a compromise for the software registration? incase something happended to our computer that we need to ormat or update the hardware. tnx alot.


The compromise I've decided in the near future will be 4 codes for the price of 3. To clarify, only for _fresh new sales_. It's for those who need lots of copies for site licence situations, or for those who upgrade / reformat their hardware often. So if anyone is thinking about it, just wait a week (maybe less) for that deal. Single units will co-exist and remain at 49.95.


----------



## orion001

yay tnx alot.  if i purchase the software today can i still get that package when its available? tnx again.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

orion001 said:


> yay tnx alot.  if i purchase the software today can i still get that package when its available? tnx again.


I don't think I'm allowed to post links. Go to the site and look for new package. ;-)


----------



## orion001

ok tnx alot.


----------



## draig

I would like to thank both Jeff and Parlov for all their help in sorting my Activation problems. Software is now running smoothly.

Sharon


----------



## jemmyell

allamerican said:


> Hi Jeff
> I developed Sequin Auto Motif machine 2 years ago and suffered with software for while. Now I am using DST file and it works great . My question here is does rhinestone patern can be convert to DST file? We consume 60/month.


Hi,

I have CorelDRAW based systems that can make a DST file from CorelDRAW vectors. BUT there would be some details to discuss like jump stitches etc. I will PM you with my contact info.

-James


----------



## allhamps

Ok, I know I'm way late on this post, but how do I know if my version of Corel has the VBA for macros? Also, I just purchased a new computer so I think I'm going to upgrade to Corel X5. Is there something I need to look for in the upgrade that will ensure I can run a macro? (sorry I don't use Corel that much).


----------



## jemmyell

Just buy a full version of X5 from Corel and you will be good to go. Home and Student will NOT run macros. Since this is an add-in instead of a macro I don't know. BUT even if it did run it would not be legal. So just buy X5 from Corel on their website.

-James Leonard


----------



## allhamps

Ok, but I already have X4 on one computer and X3 on the other, so could I just buy the upgrade for X5 and not the full product?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

allhamps said:


> Ok, but I already have X4 on one computer and X3 on the other, so could I just buy the upgrade for X5 and not the full product?


Luckily for you, this product works with _both _X3 and X4 too, _right now_.

No need to upgrade to X5 unless you want to. But if you did, you qualify for Corel's upgrade price as long as you have legal versions of X3 and X4.


----------



## LB

allhamps said:


> Ok, but I already have X4 on one computer and X3 on the other, so could I just buy the upgrade for X5 and not the full product?


Slick, if those are full versions of Corel your good to go. To check your capability to run these go to Tools/Visual Basic/ Play..a window will pop up with a drop down that allows selection of which macro you want to run. This macro when installed, will appear in the dropdown.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Slick, if those are full versions of Corel your good to go. To check your capability to run these go to Tools/Visual Basic/ Play..a window will pop up with a drop down that allows selection of which macro you want to run. This macro when installed, will appear in the dropdown.


Even faster is setting the custom icon found in the install package on a toolbar. 

I have perhaps 30 macros that will run with one-click access this way. There's an image earlier in this thread of that.

Jeff


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Larry. Now even I can understand that


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Has anyone cut a design with this yet?


----------



## LB

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Has anyone cut a design with this yet?


I just got some template material in today. I'm going to cut one tomorrow but it will be on the laser. I have no reason to believe it won't work just fine. I will let you know.


----------



## sjidohair

Does anyone have the links to the new upgrades, please

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## LB

sjidohair said:


> Does anyone have the links to the new upgrades, please
> 
> Sandy jo
> MMM


rStones - rhinestone design suite
just download it again and install it right over the other one.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

sjidohair said:


> Does anyone have the links to the new upgrades, please
> MMM


look in the PDF from macromonster - download, and install over top of what you have. previously installed key will automatically work.


----------



## LB

Jeff Harrison said:


> look in the PDF from macromonster - download, and install over top of what you have. previously installed key will automatically work.


Jeff, mine is version 1.0.0.49 . Is that the latest and greatest?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

LB said:


> Jeff, mine is version 1.0.0.49 . Is that the latest and greatest?


No, latest is 1.0.0.62. But as stated here earlier this may be updated often so download weekly perhaps for next month.


----------



## orion001

How will i now what version i have? Tnx alot


----------



## Jeff Harrison

orion001 said:


> How will i now what version i have? Tnx alot


press lock and key icon in bottom right of interface


----------



## sjidohair

Ok , I went to my account and under my history and did the download and downloaded it and it says, 1.0.0.43 so please tell me how to get the latest,, 
Thanks
Sandy jo
MMMM


----------



## Jeff Harrison

sjidohair said:


> Ok , I went to my account and under my history and did the download and downloaded it and it says, 1.0.0.43 so please tell me how to get the latest,,
> Thanks
> Sandy jo
> MMMM


Did you _install _it? Run the installer in the zip file:

rStonesSetup.exe

And will install _over top _of what you have.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Jeff Harrison said:


> Did you _install _it? Run the installer in the zip file:
> 
> rStonesSetup.exe
> 
> And will install _over top _of what you have.


I'm at 1.0.0.48. I'm not understanding how to update. Help please.


----------



## veedub3

I am also at 1.0.0.48. When I tried to download the latest version, I am getting a page timeout error saying the page is taking too long to respond, now at macromonster it is saying my maximum amount of downloads have been reached and to contact sales even though this is just my 3rd time trying to download it, but MM has 6 times which is incorrect. All I want is to have the latest version.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

veedub3 said:


> I am also at 1.0.0.48. When I tried to download the latest version, I am getting a page timeout error saying the page is taking too long to respond, now at macromonster it is saying my maximum amount of downloads have been reached and to contact sales even though this is just my 3rd time trying to download it, but MM has 6 times which is incorrect. All I want is to have the latest version.


Hi, I've reset your downloads for the _PDF_

First, updating isn't always _critical_.

Steps:


 KEEP the PDF from your macromonster account. No need to download it over and over again, it's only the install instructions. The button inside always downloads the freshest version of the actual product at any given moment.
press the download button in the PDF
 run the installer file inside the ZIP (rStonesSetup.exe) this automatically replaces _some _existing files.
That's it! Your previously installed key will automatically work.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Hi,

someone asked by private message here if the macro can fill text. I could not reply since their message box was full.

Answer is: "Yes, but text must be converted to curves. You could save "live text" on another page or nearby."


----------



## veedub3

Jeff Harrison said:


> Hi, I've reset your downloads for the _PDF_
> 
> First, updating isn't always _critical_.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> 
> KEEP the PDF from your macromonster account. No need to download it over and over again, it's only the install instructions. The button inside always downloads the freshest version of the actual product at any given moment.
> press the download button in the PDF
> run the installer file inside the ZIP (rStonesSetup.exe) this automatically replaces _some _existing files.
> That's it! Your previously installed key will automatically work.


Ohhhh OK I was thinking I had to go back to macromonster and download everything all over again for each update, so I just have to use the same pdf. Got it!

Thanks.


Also I have been getting page load errors when I hit download from the pdf. Is it just me or is the systems having issues? I have been trying all morning and keep getting a connection time out error.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

veedub3 said:


> Is it just me or is the systems having issues?


I just tried now, download started right away, d-load completed in about 20 seconds. Server could have been busy in the morning.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Hi all

I made a new, informal vid showing some things about rStones:

YouTube - rstones ideas

once there, press button at bottom right for full screen HD quality


----------



## lizziemaxine

Jeff Harrison said:


> I just tried now, download started right away, d-load completed in about 20 seconds. Server could have been busy in the morning.


 
Done, quick and simple.


----------



## freebird1963

So alot of talk about the program but haven't seen or heard if anyone used their cutter to cut out the designs they have made. Not laser cutting either. I have a GCC cutter and interested in knowing how well the designs are cutting.


Also Jeff since your worried about those on the "dark" side and privacy which is a legitimate concern what guarantees do we get that the program won't get abandoned or the developer be thrown into the gulag ? Do we get a refund if those happen ? Credit towards other macros ? 

THanks.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> So alot of talk about the program but haven't seen or heard if anyone used their cutter to cut out the designs they have made. Not laser cutting either. I have a GCC cutter and interested in knowing how well the designs are cutting.


Hi, they are simple vector circles, you might try attached file if you like



freebird1963 said:


> what guarantees do we get that the program won't get abandoned or the developer be thrown into the gulag ? Do we get a refund if those happen ? Credit towards other macros ?


The macro is working as intended _already_, future enhancements are free, and are a "bonus" (between now and the next major version). So, there's no reason for a refunds or credits for something that works today. Any product - anywhere - can be discontinued, and for any reason. Such as your favorite vehicle, brand of cereal, sports team, TV series... :-D


----------



## freebird1963

Jeff
Thanks. I meant to put a smiley and LOL after my comment. Sorry about that. 

I don't have any rhinestone stencil material yet. Will just cutting some scrap sign vinyl be okay being so many small cuts ?


----------



## tod430

I didn't see an answer to this question, maybe I just missed it. I don't use swarovski crystals. Can the size of the stones be customized to match what I am using?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> I don't have any rhinestone stencil material yet. Will just cutting some scrap sign vinyl be okay being so many small cuts?


Yes, but this depends on the accuracy of your cutter, grams of force, sharpness of blade. No matter what, see if you can slow down your cutter.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

tod430 said:


> I didn't see an answer to this question, maybe I just missed it. I don't use swarovski crystals. Can the size of the stones be customized to match what I am using?


Yes, we can add any library, but we need the info on what that is. Are there samples of those stones somewhere?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Many use the Korean stones.. I made some some different size circles with this program, printed it out and then compared the circle size to my stone size.. with the korean crystal ss10 I would have to use the 12ss circle, a 3.2 and with some of my colored stones I would actually need to go to a 3.3 circle.


----------



## freebird1963

Jeff Harrison said:


> Yes, but this depends on the accuracy of your cutter, grams of force, sharpness of blade. No matter what, see if you can slow down your cutter.


Your test file cut out prefectly. The little circles came out fine.
Now to decide which way to go.

One thing tho theres no way to test the program before purchasing. I don't like that. You can't cut. Get a YOU NEED TO FORK UP SOME CASH FIRST message.

THanks for the help
Mark


----------



## tod430

I usually use the colored rhinestones and rhinestuds from Nova Rhinestone. I buy my clear rhinestones from another vendor, they are Korean.


----------



## LB

Geez...this is a MACRO for Pete's sake. Y'all asking for all of these different things for a $50 dollar software add on just seems kinda like looking a gift horse in the mouth. I think what Jeff has provided thus far is pretty darn good for the money. Just bought this the other day and what I do know by now is, that anything that isn't right, Jeff will make right. A trial download...really.


----------



## charles95405

might be okay if it works...I am sure some have had success..but two I know have not. I think one would be wise to wait until the software has matured. I know like it is it would not work for me as the stones sizes are wrong...For a machine stone it might work, but I don't use them. If I can't choose an option to alter sizes without going to problem os making custom sizes...that is the problem I have with Roland R-Wear or at least the version I have. Also I have not seen any posts from user that has successfully cut a template....so for now, at least for me this still an iffy choice


----------



## freebird1963

LB said:


> Geez...this is a MACRO for Pete's sake. Y'all asking for all of these different things for a $50 dollar software add on just seems kinda like looking a gift horse in the mouth. I think what Jeff has provided thus far is pretty darn good for the money. Just bought this the other day and what I do know by now is, that anything that isn't right, Jeff will make right. A trial download...really.


Gee Larry yea a Trial to make sure it works, doesn't crash etc. Some already had issues. And yea its great that the DEVELOPER who is NOT JEFF fixed it. But I think that guy is out of Russia so if he is unable to fix it then what. ? 
Limit it to one cut that be fine.
Maybe mommy gives you a bigger allowance than me but 50 is still 50.


----------



## LB

freebird1963 said:


> Gee Larry yea a Trial to make sure it works, doesn't crash etc. Some already had issues. And yea its great that the DEVELOPER who is NOT JEFF fixed it. But I think that guy is out of Russia so if he is unable to fix it then what. ?
> Limit it to one cut that be fine.
> Maybe mommy gives you a bigger allowance than me but 50 is still 50.


Naaaa..50 is the same to me as it is to you. He has dealt with every request so far on a very prompt and professional basis. I would have no reason to not risk the price of a good restaurant meal on something that can make me thousands of dollars. Just my two cents worth,,or maybe I should say my 50 bucks worth (which sure ain't worth what it used to be)


----------



## DivineBling

freebird1963 said:


> Limit it to one cut that be fine.


WinPCSIGN Pro is a $200 program and their trial version won't let you save OR cut anything.


----------



## LB

DivineBling said:


> WinPCSIGN Pro is a $200 program and their trial version won't let you save OR cut anything.


AND..it's a full blown stand alone program, not a macro that is dependent on existing software. This macro is more valuable to me than the $200 program.


----------



## jemmyell

LB said:


> Geez...this is a MACRO for Pete's sake. Y'all asking for all of these different things for a $50 dollar software add on just seems kinda like looking a gift horse in the mouth. I think what Jeff has provided thus far is pretty darn good for the money. Just bought this the other day and what I do know by now is, that anything that isn't right, Jeff will make right. A trial download...really.


Larry,

It isn't a Macro, it is a COM addin. There are many ways of customizing CorelDRAW. The way you say 'MACRO' makes me think you believe CorelDRAW customization must by definition be limited. There are many solutions (even some VBA macros) that have a large scope of operation, trial usage models and more. DAS Products are mostly VB6 running out-of-process. My products are C++ plugins. Many ways to skin the CorelDRAW cat. None of them need be limited or trivial. Software is software. The Advanced Artist products ARE VBA Macros and they ARE NOT trivial.

-James Leonard


----------



## freebird1963

Maybe if I was more familiar with the rhinestone biz side it might not be so crucial to me to make sure it works or any program/macro I was looking to purchase. I can't afford right now to dump 50 bucks right now seems like a 100.00 bucks. 
I have seen some other programs like Funtime Rhinestones for like the same cost and been told its a good one to start with. Looking at the macro is seems very complete in its abilities. However like LB said earlier its JUST a macro.
So one PROGRAM or MACRO for 50. And since I have used neither I can only go by either feedback or trial (if there is one) and I think neither of these two have them so now its by feedback. Which we all know can very depending on the user writing it.


----------



## LB

jemmyell said:


> Larry,
> 
> It isn't a Macro, it is a COM addin. There are many ways of customizing CorelDRAW. The way you say 'MACRO' makes me think you believe CorelDRAW customization must by definition be limited. There are many solutions (even some VBA macros) that have a large scope of operation, trial usage models and more. DAS Products are mostly VB6 running out-of-process. My products are C++ plugins. Many ways to skin the CorelDRAW cat. None of them need be limited or trivial. Software is software. The Advanced Artist products ARE VBA Macros and they ARE NOT trivial.
> 
> -James Leonard


Excuse me. I stand corrected. I certainly don't mean to imply that it is trivial and I don't believe I did. It's just not a program being sold for larger money..$200 up. To me that warrants a trail period, a $50 item does not. If one can't afford to risk $50, maybe one should figure out something else to do. A minimal stock of rhinestones is going to be a couple of hundred dollars. No trial downloads there. Buy em and hope they sell.


----------



## freebird1963

LB said:


> Excuse me. I stand corrected. I certainly don't mean to imply that it is trivial and I don't believe I did. It's just not a program being sold for larger money..$200 up. To me that warrants a trail period, a $50 item does not. If one can't afford to risk $50, maybe one should figure out something else to do. A minimal stock of rhinestones is going to be a couple of hundred dollars. No trial downloads there. Buy em and hope they sell.


Well Larry from Dixie (explains a lot right there) I got rhinestones sent as samples so guess they are TRIAL DOWNLOAD. Second you know nothing of my situation. Didn't say I couldn't risk 50 said couldn't afford right now. We took in a foster child and money is going to getting all the kids stuff we gave away when our granddaughter moved up north.


----------



## Rodney

Ok guys, let's take a step back to remember that this is a friendly online forum. We're all here to help or share information. There's no need for rude comments. Let's keep things professional please


----------



## Jeff Harrison

charles95405 said:


> might be okay if it works...I am sure some have had success..but two I know have not.


Oh? They can contact me... I'm not aware of any problems, from any users.



charles95405 said:


> I think one would be wise to wait until the software has matured. I know like it is it would not work for me as the stones sizes are wrong...For a machine stone it might work, but I don't use them.


We have the option to globally increase stone size for output. I don't know of any other software that can do that.

I see it doesn't allow negative values, but I suspect by tomorrow... it _will_. ;-)

This allows users to slightly increase or decrease diameters as needed for output.



charles95405 said:


> so for now, at least for me this still an iffy choice


OK... give me a challenge, let's see if I can convince you.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> Gee Larry yea a Trial to make sure it works, doesn't crash etc. Some already had issues.


Yes, we fixed something within the same day. The author was premature in posting an update.



freebird1963 said:


> But I think that guy is out of Russia so if he is unable to fix it then what?


I've worked with this developer for several years now. We're not going anywhere.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

freebird1963 said:


> Maybe if I was more familiar with the rhinestone biz side it might not be so crucial to me to make sure it works or any program/macro I was looking to purchase. I can't afford right now to dump 50 bucks right now seems like a 100.00 bucks.
> I have seen some other programs like Funtime Rhinestones for like the same cost and been told its a good one to start with. Looking at the macro is seems very complete in its abilities. However like LB said earlier its JUST a macro.
> So one PROGRAM or MACRO for 50. And since I have used neither I can only go by either feedback or trial (if there is one) and I think neither of these two have them so now its by feedback. Which we all know can very depending on the user writing it.


I purchased the $50 funtime program.. 3 days later I paid $140 for the funtime deluxe, there is no upgrade with the cheaper program, and that is what I have been using to do my designs.. I also purchased this macro and am impressed with what it can do. My only drawback is that I have not used CorelDraw much at all, I use Corel PaintShopPro for most of my work.. Once I learn my way around in Draw I think this is going to be a very good stoner program.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Jeff Harrison said:


> I see it doesn't allow negative values, but I suspect by tomorrow... it _will_. ;-)


Oops, I should have said 30 minutes... version 1.1.0.64 now works with negative values. In this example, the stones were 4mm, and I shaved off 1 mm in total.

But, one can also reduce or increase by .25 mm amounts - or whatever... you have 2 decimal places on a mm to work with.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Jeff Harrison said:


> Yes, we can add any library, but we need the info on what that is. Are there samples of those stones somewhere?


Wow, got exciting there! But I think the quote above got lost in the commotion. 

Do you have Brands of rhinestones listed in the library? Did I get that part right?

Brian : )


----------



## Jeff Harrison

hi All,

I made a chart for folks who might want to laser it out. It allows for 0.1 MM step increments. The idea is to be a way to size stones.

Whatever stones you come across should fit into one of these holes!

Let me know if it's useful. Or go ahead and change for your needs. I saved as CDR 12.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

My Shirt Connect said:


> Do you have Brands of rhinestones listed in the library? Did I get that part right?


We can add anything, but first we need to know what brands people want so we can create those libraries. If there are online resources you folks can point me to, send me private message.

brand; color/model names; sizes in mm, and images of each.


----------



## LB

Jeff Harrison said:


> hi All,
> 
> I made a chart for folks who might want to laser it out. It allows for 0.1 MM step increments. The idea is to be a way to size stones.
> 
> Whatever stones you come across should fit into one of these holes!
> 
> Let me know if it's useful. Or go ahead and change for your needs. I saved as CDR 12.


Downloaded the chart Jeff..looks good. Thanks for taking time to make it. Us guys from Dixie can use all the help we can get.


----------



## idelements

how long have most had to wait for the unlock key? Just curious. I ordered mine about 3 hours ago.


----------



## tshirtsrus

idelements said:


> how long have most had to wait for the unlock key? Just curious. I ordered mine about 3 hours ago.



The answer is in this same thread here


----------



## Jeff Harrison

idelements said:


> how long have most had to wait for the unlock key? Just curious. I ordered mine about 3 hours ago.


Hi Christine... follow the instructions in the PDF to speed up the process of getting your final key. You need to send me a code first.


----------



## idelements

Glad I asked...I knew I had to wait for the key but didn't realized I had to load it first. I am in the middle of printing a job. As soon as I am done with this batch I will install and email you. Thanks


----------



## idelements

when i double click the install button on the pdf, I get a page error that the page can not be located.


----------



## idelements

I am usually not technically challenged....

Ok..I downloaded the installation instructions zip from from macromonster.com and unzipped it. I opened the .PDF file and tried to click the box that says Click Here to Download It...and all I am getting is an error message on my browser that says the page I am requesting can not be found.

However the printed instructions say to close Corel (did that) and the double click the installer file located in the .ZIP file. The only file inside the ZIP file I downloaded is a .PDF file...which I am assuming is not the same thing as the installer file.

UGH.....it shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

idelements said:


> I am usually not technically challenged....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Christine, not sure.. works OK here. I sent you a direct the link in a private message as an alternate way.
> 
> Orr... maybe your ISP has problems with Russian sites, or you have some antivirus trying to "save you" from connecting to Russia. ;-)
> 
> No matter what, we'll get it to you today.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...


----------



## idelements

I turned off my antivirus and I still can't connect.


----------



## freebird1963

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I purchased the $50 funtime program.. 3 days later I paid $140 for the funtime deluxe, there is no upgrade with the cheaper program, and that is what I have been using to do my designs.. I also purchased this macro and am impressed with what it can do. My only drawback is that I have not used CorelDraw much at all, I use Corel PaintShopPro for most of my work.. Once I learn my way around in Draw I think this is going to be a very good stoner program.


Hello,
Are you using the deluxe to do more than rhinestones or was there more to the deluxe for rhinestones then the $50 Funtime ?

Compared from what you have seen between the $50 funtime and the macro which way would you go now that you'be given both a run ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## freebird1963

i can't get to the ru site either. Time outs

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Freebird>tracert rStones - rhinestone design suite

Tracing route to rstones.ru [89.111.176.67]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 48 ms 11 ms 27 ms 1-128.94-24.tampabay.res.rr.com [24.94.128.1]
3 34 ms 15 ms 12 ms gig10-0-0-2062.tampfledc-rtr2.tampflrdc.rr.com [
65.32.37.170]
4 14 ms 15 ms 15 ms 653213hfc142.tampabay.res.rr.com [65.32.13.142]

5 37 ms 37 ms 42 ms ae-11-11.cr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.10.12]
6 35 ms 37 ms 35 ms ae-1-0.pr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.179]
7 35 ms 37 ms 38 ms te9-4.mpd01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.11.
49]
8 39 ms 56 ms 41 ms te9-1.mpd01.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com [66.28.4.17
3]
9 68 ms 47 ms 51 ms te0-3-0-0.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.3.18]
10 54 ms 53 ms 54 ms te0-3-0-2.mpd21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.7.137]
11 141 ms 136 ms 134 ms te0-4-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.45.246]
12 135 ms 133 ms 131 ms te0-4-0-1.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.44.198]
13 150 ms 145 ms 143 ms te0-1-0-4.ccr21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.37.85]
14 148 ms 149 ms 146 ms te2-2.mpd01.ams04.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.49
.14]
15 187 ms 185 ms 184 ms runnet.demarc.cogentco.com [130.117.23.62]
16 213 ms 210 ms 208 ms tele-1-gw.sth.runnet.ru [194.85.40.242]
17 212 ms 207 ms 206 ms kt12-1-gw.spb.runnet.ru [194.85.40.141]
18 197 ms 196 ms 195 ms b57-1-gw.spb.runnet.ru [194.85.40.153]
19 209 ms 210 ms 210 ms m9-1-gw.msk.runnet.ru [194.85.40.133]
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

freebird1963 said:


> Hello,
> Are you using the deluxe to do more than rhinestones or was there more to the deluxe for rhinestones then the $50 Funtime ?
> 
> Compared from what you have seen between the $50 funtime and the macro which way would you go now that you'be given both a run ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


I only use the deluxe to do rhinestones.. the deluxe has some more options to it than the cheaper on had, like auto vector for one. 

Myself, I would go with the macro.. especially if you already have corel draw. I think you will be able to do a whole lot more with it...


----------



## charles95405

Jeff ....thanks for the offer...maybe next week....I am up to armpits in a 150 shirt order...I will contact later...


----------



## Jeff Harrison

idelements said:


> I turned off my antivirus and I still can't connect.


Odd. I connect here instantly each time I try.

Anyway, I've emailed the most recent installer to you for the moment.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> i can't get to the ru site either. Time outs


Odd, I connect every time, I've been checking every hour. But I'm in Canada. In any case, I've sent Christine what she needs.


----------



## idelements

Yep...THANK YOU...I will install it and get back with you. I am glad it wasn't just me


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Quick tip: one user was asking how to have plain circles. There are _3 ways_;

1. design with them from the start (an icon toggles between them and stone simulation). Watch the animation below.
2. convert to them using the "stones to circles" feature (the reverse is also avail.)
3. choose a production output mode which prepares whatever you currently have to be plain circles instead, ready for cutting.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

I had the same issue connecting to the website from one of the PCs in my home, but hopped on another and it connected fine. Not sure what the issue is.

I haven't cut yet, but this little macro is definitely pretty cool. It's speedy, has lots of options, and works well...especially for $50. Jeff has been offering plenty of quick support and taking suggestions to make it better..Thumbs Up!

-Jeff, Quick question regarding wiping the PC. Can you tell me which item the unlock code is tied to? Is it the Windows serial, hard drive ID, etc? I'm wondering because like others above, I change things in my PC once in a while and I don't want to lose my activation. For example, 2-3 weeks ago I decided to upgrade my hard drive and do a fresh install of XP and my apps. Some of the Macros I had continued to work with the same unlock code, while others completely stopped and I had to email the vendors to help me. Anyways, I was just wondering.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

hi-nrg-joe said:


> I had the same issue connecting to the website from one of the PCs in my home, but hopped on another and it connected fine. Not sure what the issue is.


I'm pondering downloading it to my site instead for faster access for all...



hi-nrg-joe said:


> I haven't cut yet, but this little macro is definitely pretty cool. It's speedy, has lots of options, and works well...especially for $50. Jeff has been offering plenty of quick support and taking suggestions to make it better..Thumbs Up!


Thanks! I have interesting things in mind yet as free updates...



hi-nrg-joe said:


> Jeff, Quick question regarding wiping the PC. Can you tell me which item the unlock code is tied to? Is it the Windows serial, hard drive ID, etc?


I believe HDD. Check the fine print above add to cart button on sales page.


----------



## idelements

Hey Jeff...
I still haven't received the unlock code. Just want to confirm that you did in fact receive my email last night with the key number. I wasn't sure if you generated the unlock or if I had to wait for "Russia" to do it. 

THANKS!!


----------



## veedub3

Jeff Harrison said:


> I'm pondering downloading it to my site instead for faster access for all...


That may be a great thing to do as I am still getting the time out error. I am not really concerned at this point but as you make more free updates to the macro, I want to be able to get it without having to bother you for it.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I just tried it and am able to download ok...


----------



## idelements

Jeff
GOT THE CODE!!! Thank you!!!

Sorry for being such a pain


----------



## Jeff Harrison

idelements said:


> Hey Jeff...
> I still haven't received the unlock code. Just want to confirm that you did in fact receive my email last night with the key number.


I sent yours last night, perhaps check your spam bin. I resent it again today.



idelements said:


> I wasn't sure if you generated the unlock or if I had to wait for "Russia" to do it. THANKS!!


Perhaps a little of both, I'll never tell. ;-) All codes are generated manually. 

For details and questions such as this: email me directly for faster service (and to avoid boring several thousand users here with mundane stuff).

We support our products 100%. And offer our own forum if you need it at our site for our products. Or just email me.

The owner of t-shirtforums.com likely isn't intending it to be a forum for product support. :-D

Interesting questions with broad appeal for others I think MIGHT be OK.


----------



## SickPuppy

A new design created using rStones for CorelDraw. rStones is a great plugin well worth the $50. Designs are easier to create because very little image prep is required. 

All of my designs are free to download.


----------



## freebird1963

very cool.


----------



## idelements

Here are a few that I did yesterday...


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

You both did a very nice job. I'm hoping by this weekend I can find some time to make some designs also.


----------



## jonprry

I just wanted to chime in and let Jeff and all the readers of this forum know how satisfied I am with this program, but more then that, how amazing the customer service is! I mean just think about it, how many software programs do you know that take the requests of it users for changes or add-ons to the functionality and they turn around and within a couple of hours and sometimes within minuets update the program? That alone is worth more then $50! This forum thread proves that Jeff and the programmer are concerned with our satisfaction with their products. 

Thank you Jeff for all your hard work. 
Signed,
One truly thankful Customer


----------



## idelements

Jon - AGREED!!!!!


----------



## LB

idelements said:


> Here are a few that I did yesterday...


Chris..did you cut the template on the laser or with your vinyl cutter? Very cool, I like it.


----------



## idelements

LB - haven't cut them yet. They were proofs to send to the customer. She picked the bottom. I will definitely cut with the laser and probably will use the oil board as I am probably only going to do a couple of them.


----------



## misslovanu

SickPuppy said:


> A new design created using rStones for CorelDraw. rStones is a great plugin well worth the $50. Designs are easier to create because very little image prep is required.
> 
> I agree. Was hating the fact that I would shall out a small fortune on other programs. I finally decided to pay the 50 dollars and not regretting it.
> 
> I just started using it yesterday and trying to get used to it. One question I have... do I need to move/delete stones that overlap manually or is there a way that its done?


----------



## DivineBling

misslovanu said:


> I just started using it yesterday and trying to get used to it. One question I have... do I need to move/delete stones that overlap manually or is there a way that its done?


I stand corrected! I need to redownload it to my new computer and play with it some more!


----------



## jonprry

misslovanu said:


> I just started using it yesterday and trying to get used to it. One question I have... do I need to move/delete stones that overlap manually or is there a way that its done?





Jeff Harrison said:


> Hi all
> 
> I made a new, informal vid showing some things about rStones:
> 
> YouTube - rstones ideas
> 
> once there, press button at bottom right for full screen HD quality


Jeff posted a YouTube video wherein he shows how to remove overlapping stones, hope it helps. At 7min 58sec into the video he shows how to remove them.


----------



## LB

DivineBling said:


> Yes, you will need to move or delete those stones manually. The tweaking is what takes the most time!


I'm new at this too, but I think if you look on the last tab, you will see Intersections - you have an option to Select, Delete or Shift Delete. Isn't this what you are looking for?


----------



## misslovanu

LB said:


> I'm new at this too, but I think if you look on the last tab, you will see Intersections - you have an option to Select, Delete or Shift Delete. Isn't this what you are looking for?


Yes. Have to get used to adjusting appropriately. I have tried shift delete and it seems like it takes out too many of the stones.


----------



## DTFuqua

I just want in on this thread because I will get this add-on. Just can't right now. I have the funtime and won't use it because of the dongel. I only bought it for the font fills. That was $100 I don't use. I bought X4 when the only thing I wanted X4 for was the centerline trace. That was another $80 but I do/did use the centerline trace. The only thing I bought that I got satisfaction was Luis's first macro. This looks to bet exactly what I had been looking for all the time. I love the video of the island fills. I have been going in another direction with my business plan lately and bought a nice Cannon DSLR along with having to replace my printer and other expences but even though I won't make a lot of use out of this, I will get it soon. Thank you.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Is the 3 licence package available yet?


----------



## DivineBling

Stitch-Up said:


> Is the 3 licence package available yet?


Yep, it sure is!


----------



## Stitch-Up

DivineBling said:


> Yep, it sure is!


I just looked on the site to purchase and my only option was a 1 user licence!

Any ideas?


----------



## DivineBling

Stitch-Up said:


> I just looked on the site to purchase and my only option was a 1 user licence!
> 
> Any ideas?


title


----------



## DivineBling

DivineBling said:


> title


Sorry, it shortened the link. Click on title and you'll see the option for multiple licenses.


----------



## misslovanu

I'm forecasting Rstones to corner the market. I'm not knocking any of the higher priced rhinestone options, but this plugin is feature rich. Kudos!


----------



## jennjenn97

After alll the good reviews I buying. Question after a week of so can I add the other keys to my computers? I want to purchase 1 key and then if it lives up to hype I will need the other 3. thank you
jenn


----------



## Stitch-Up

Presumably, if I purchase 4 codes I can install to 4 different computers if I wish?

If I were to re-format my hard drive and re-install everything (NOT CHANGE THE DRIVE) will I be able to reinstall the software using the original code?

John


----------



## jennjenn97

I have no idea how to install this thing. I have never installed my own software my son does it and he is out of town! I want to get this going. Help. the directions are not working tks


----------



## DivineBling

jennjenn97 said:


> I have no idea how to install this thing. I have never installed my own software my son does it and he is out of town! I want to get this going. Help. the directions are not working tks


I know how you feel. I install my own software as well as installing software for others but I'm having trouble with this one, too. 
I'm missing a file or folder somewhere and I can't even get the key to send for the activation code. 
I'll play with it when I get home later.


----------



## jennjenn97

DivineBling said:


> I know how you feel. I install my own software as well as installing software for others but I'm having trouble with this one, too.
> I'm missing a file or folder somewhere and I can't even get the key to send for the activation code.
> I'll play with it when I get home later.


 
I think I have the same issue.


----------



## DivineBling

jennjenn97 said:


> I think I have the same issue.


Do you have Corel x5? Is it telling you that it can't find the GMS folder? 
I think that was the error I was getting, but it was like 2:30am when I was trying to do it last night so I figured I was just delirious! Lol!


----------



## jennjenn97

no i have 14


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Here is step by step.. maybe this will help

Download program from macromonster... If you need to re-download, sign in to your account on macromonster, go to order history and you will see the program and download.

I save to my desktop..

Make sure you have corel draw closed.

go to desktop, click on rs zip folder
when folder opens, click on Extract All..
I extract to my desktop, makes things easier to find.
Go to desktop and click on rStonesSetup
Click run
Click allow
Click Next
Select CorelDraw version (drop down box) select the version you use.. 
X3 X4 or X5
Click Next
Click Install
Click Finish

Open Corel
To add toolbar Icon

Click on Tools/Customization/Commands.
Click the drop down at the top and find Macros.
Scroll down until you find rStones13 and select it.
Click on Appearance tab. Click on Import. At the very bottom you will see Files. 
Locate your red bmp icon, It is on your desktop where you extracted your files to.. It will then change what is there to the red icon.
After it's imported you should see it in the box under Command/Macros.
Then drag the icon to your tool bar. 
Close and reload Corel and it should be there. 

After you re-open Corel, click on the little red button you placed in your tool bar...
Your rstones tool bar will open up..
In lower right corner you will see a key/lock.. click on it
A box will open up with your Key information..
send this information along with your name to 
jeff[USER=86836]@macro[/USER]monster.com and he will send you an activation code.


Hope this helps...


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

DivineBling said:


> Do you have Corel x5? Is it telling you that it can't find the GMS folder?
> I think that was the error I was getting, but it was like 2:30am when I was trying to do it last night so I figured I was just delirious! Lol!


I have x5 also..

Open CorelDraw
go to Tools/Macro/MacroManager
Click the + next to rStones_GMS
Click the + next to rStones15
Click on rStonesLauncher...


Once you have installed the toolbars button you won't have to open this way.


----------



## jennjenn97

I believe I did everything correctly. email for my key and lets hope all will be good. thank you


----------



## fedoraoriginali

tshirtsrus said:


> Yes, it sucks that you are locked with only one time activation, I like this macro and others they sale but with this policy I'm not buying, me too often upgrade my computer, last year I did it 3 times and I may do it again in a few months... no I don't download junk out of the internet, all my programs, plugins and macros are legit and I can re-installed them any time I want with no restrictions, I already have two other programs that generate rhinestones templates, but this macro have some unique features that mine don't have, but with they current policy I won't be buying it... unless they change it.
> 
> Ruben


Ditto Ruben, I nearly bought it until I read the lisense limitation


----------



## Jeff Harrison

fedoraoriginali said:


> Ditto Ruben, I nearly bought it until I read the license limitation


The sales policy won't be changing. Same setup as another product from this author.

We offer 4 codes for the price of 3 for those who upgrade hardware often - or require site licenses.


----------



## DivineBling

fedoraoriginali said:


> Ditto Ruben, I nearly bought it until I read the lisense limitation


Lots of software companies have this same policy when a dongle is not required. That's how they're able to keep the price so low. If you want a program that will allow you to use it on all of your computers and be able to reinstall it freely, then you need to get a program with a dongle, which will most likely cost more.

I don't see anything wrong with Jeff holding his ground on this policy.


----------



## DivineBling

fedoraoriginali said:


> Ditto Ruben, I nearly bought it until I read the lisense limitation


By the way, Dora, you're still my favorite for backing me up on the texted debate! XOXO


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

DivineBling said:


> I don't see anything wrong with Jeff holding his ground on this policy.


I totally agree. If I need it on another pc I will buy another one. This is a good program at a very reasonable price. Plus the support/service is pretty good. 

I got an order today for 30 shirts that were needed by Monday. I designed the transfer in 20 minutes, cut it and they are pressed on the shirts already.. So this little $50 program has more than paid for itself in one day.


----------



## Stitch-Up

The advantage of a dongle though is that you can install the software on multiple PCs and use it when the dongle is present.

I also agree the software is one of the best I've seen - having previously paid £200 for Roland R-Wear which by comparison is rubbish!

The problem with the restrictive licence is that it'll encourage someone to 'crack it' and regrettably, people stop buying and consequently support dries up. I'd prefer to see some way of retrieving the licence before formatting my drive so at least I can re-install when I get all my software back on - no hardware changes.


----------



## DivineBling

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I totally agree. If I need it on another pc I will buy another one. This is a good program at a very reasonable price. Plus the support/service is pretty good.
> 
> I got an order today for 30 shirts that were needed by Monday. I designed the transfer in 20 minutes, cut it and they are pressed on the shirts already.. So this little $50 program has more than paid for itself in one day.


That's great, Paula!!!


----------



## jennjenn97

Please Help!!!

I have installed the code to active in the proper place but it's now working !! Any advice?


----------



## jennjenn97

*I Did IT!!*


----------



## tshirtsrus

Jeff Harrison said:


> The sales policy won't be changing. Same setup as another product from this author.
> 
> We offer 4 codes for the price of 3 for those who upgrade hardware often - or require site licenses.



Jeff,
well... that's a shame.

Your prices at the moment are great I cannot argue that, but also I don't think they are going to stay like that forever, the 4 pack is not bad, this will remedy the problem at some point, as my self only need it in one machine, so I would have 3 extra activations... now here is the question, they will be perpetual? what if you decide to change your current activation model down the road? you would make my extra activations valid?

Another scenario, if I decide to purchase one single activation, and my computer later crash or need to upgrade it, would you honor the same price as I originally paid for? because I'm sure the price won't stay like it is forever.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

tshirtsrus said:


> Jeff,
> Your prices at the moment are great I cannot argue that, but also I don't think they are going to stay like that forever.


You feel that way based on what assumption?



tshirtsrus said:


> What if you decide to change your current activation model down the road? you would make my extra activations valid?


Yes. if our method changes, anyone that's paid for codes will get what they need at that time in the future in order to activate their systems, if they have remaining codes waiting to be used.



tshirtsrus said:


> Another scenario, if I decide to purchase one single activation, and my computer later crash or need to upgrade it, would you honor the same price as I originally paid for? because I'm sure the price won't stay like it is forever.


Again, you're worrying about price in your imagination only. We didn't come up with our price based on what others have for their products. We didn't even look at other products to copy anything.

We built something from the ground up that seems sensible to us, but are still tweaking and have some handy updates planned - for free. One update is in final testing. Today I'm making a nicer help file.

This product is one of many I've come up with in the past, and there are plenty more to come yet.


----------



## freebird1963

Macromonster seems to me to be more like a broker house for the authors to sell or in some cases give away their works. But either has the right to set pricing and policy they feel best suits them.

However...
I just believe that with all the malware out there from websites and emails or a bad install of the macro or some other program that causes a buyer to have to reinstall / reformat or whatever that you should have at least one opportunity to reload w/o having to purchase at full price again.
My several hundred dollar Corel can be installed limitlessly w/o having to repurchase but my; as some one said; ONLY 50 dollar macro can't be. 

I don't recall how Jeff said the macro made its license file, off the hard drive serial or system bios but if either was still the same you should be able to use the same license code but no where did I see that mentioned either. Is the license code file even backup-able ? 

The EULA says you are able to backup the software, which legally they can't stop you from doing (case law if I recall right) but does not mention if the license is able to be backed up and reused in case of a reinstall to the same hard drive or system, which it you think it should be since neither changed

Also in the EULA it says Macromonster MAY provide support does not say WILL provide support so I assume that means if he decides you need to much support or wishes not to he could stop the support.

Wifey wants a program to do the stones but not sure I like this arrangement , but the reviews from some that have used it and other stone programs giving it the thumbs up make it even harder to decide. 


Funtime Rhinestone license

Valid on 1 computer
Can be transfer to another computer (3 times only)
Valid for the current software version
Valid if you re-install the software
Valid if you re-install an operating system
The activation process require a Internet connection

DEMOS dam it need DEMOS. 

Like to hear more feed back comparing both from those using both.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

This program can make you money, the creator of the program created it to make money.. that's how the world works. At $50 this can pay for itself in the sale of 3 shirts or less depending on what you sell them for.

Jeff I want to thank you for this program and for adding new things to it. It is going to save me a lot of time in the designing part.. and time is money.


----------



## sjidohair

Jeff 
Can you post the link for the updates, please, my computer keeps crashing,, when i am using the program,and I know you have a update for it,, 

Thanks
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## tshirtsrus

Jeff Harrison said:


> You feel that way based on what assumption?



Well, to start... in your web site it's a $99.95 price crossed out making appear like your current sale price is a special offer.



Jeff Harrison said:


> Yes. if our method changes, anyone that's paid for codes will get what they need at that time in the future in order to activate their systems, if they have remaining codes waiting to be used.


That is great! kudos for this



Jeff Harrison said:


> Again, you're worrying about price in your imagination only. We didn't come up with our price based on what others have for their products. We didn't even look at other products to copy anything.
> 
> We built something from the ground up that seems sensible to us, but are still tweaking and have some handy updates planned - for free. One update is in final testing. Today I'm making a nicer help file.
> 
> This product is one of many I've come up with in the past, and there are plenty more to come yet.



At the moment I feel like your program is in a beginning stage although looks good like it is, and since you're planning to add more funtionality, my IMAGINATION tells me that as you grow the program/macro with more nice features and making it more popular you or your partner/s may decide to change the price, I have seen it with other software developers, if you never would do it then it may be an exception.


----------



## sjidohair

Is this the link for the updates Jeff? 

And if it is ,, then after we download it,, do you insert this new file in our Gms folder?

Thanks
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> Macromonster seems to me to be more like a broker house for the authors to sell or in some cases give away their works. But either has the right to set pricing and policy they feel best suits them.


Yep, we are a distributor, but as the owner I also create macros of my own. I forward ideas for new ones to certain authors that require advanced coding abilities. I also offer lots of insight to other authors for their existing ones.



freebird1963 said:


> Is the license code file even backup-able?


yes, it's a simple file with coded gibberish inside.



freebird1963 said:


> In the EULA it says Macromonster MAY provide support does not say WILL provide support so I assume that means if he decides you need too much support or wishes not to he could stop the support.


The author also assists in some cases. We have around 140 products to support. I realize users have various levels of ability, not only with CorelDRAW but with computers in general. It's more important to me that users only buy products when they are _ready _to, and in which they understand the purpose of.

For example, I've seen cases where users don't know how to navigate their systems and don't know what *C:\* _means_, or what copy and paste is. Let alone the difference between a curve and a bitmap. So we try to be helpful, but if someone doesn't know CorelDRAW at all, or hates computers in general... it's better for all concerned that they take some time to prepare first. 

Learning to be a skilled CorelDRAW user is like learning to play the piano or fly an airplane. Anyone can do it. But not in one day.  And there are other resources for learning the program; general CorelDRAW training is not part of this macro.



freebird1963 said:


> Wifey wants a program to do the stones but not sure I like this arrangement, but the reviews from some that have used it and other stone programs giving it the thumbs up make it even harder to decide.


I remember one customer - years ago - who spent a lot of time asking questions about product we have for 9.95. After the 12th email I mentioned that it's only the price of a good hamburger. He started to understand. :-D


----------



## LB

Jeff said:
"I remember one customer - years ago - who spent a lot of time asking questions about product we have for 9.95. I think I mentioned after the 12th email that it's only the price of a good hamburger, I think he started to understand. :-D __________________"

Same applies here. Price of a decent restaurant dinner..and once the dinner is eaten that's it. The software keeps on providing ability to make money, day after day. ( I suppose I should say at least until you have to replace the computer or something)


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Whooaaaa. Stop. Right. Here.

when you say "your computer keeps crashing" you need to be _very specific _about what that means: listing the _circumstances _behind what you are doing. You problems may have _no connection _to our product. Suggesting that our product _must _be the problem is a broad and unwarranted assumption, OK?

If your problems ARE related to it, then we'll absolutely help you. But there's a lot more info required first to determine this.

NOW... before that, _this forum _is not tech support for our products, we already have one at our site for this, This was mentioned before in this thread. Posts are publically viewable there as well. The owner of _this forum _would surely appreciate _this forum _not being highjacked for tech-related details, especially for specific customer issues that no one else may have.

You can always email me directly too, that's actually the best and fastest way.

I don't mind emailing a link to the update.. BUT can you promise to end sentences with a period instead of 2 commas? Just bugging you. :-D



sjidohair said:


> Jeff
> Can you post the link for the updates, please, my computer keeps crashing,, when i am using the program,and I know you have a update for it,,
> 
> Thanks
> sandy jo
> MMM


----------



## Jeff Harrison

sjidohair said:


> Is this the link for the updates Jeff?


yes, that is always the freshest version from the developer's site. But some people may not be able to access it for some reason, maybe they don't use a PDF reader that supports links for example. Or their ISP prevents stuff coming from Russia.

So I think I'll add a new link in the PDF for US-based folks and mirror the file on my server too.



sjidohair said:


> And if it is, then after we download it, do you insert this new file in our Gms folder?


No.. no...no. Just run the installer, that's it. 

Files are automatically updated as needed. everything else will have been done before, including key install, shortcuts to launch etc.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Stitch-Up said:


> The problem with the restrictive license is that it'll encourage someone to 'crack it' and regrettably, people stop buying and consequently support dries up.


I've decided to release a cracked version, but it's only available for the next ten minutes. _Get it while you can!_

Download the attached ZIP file and enjoy!


----------



## Stitch-Up

Jeff Harrison said:


> I've decided to release a cracked version, but it's only available for the next ten minutes. _Get it while you can!_
> 
> Download the attached ZIP file and enjoy!


I went 4 better and purchased 4 licences 

Thanks for the very quick activation info.

Would like some sort of printable help file/manual just to get a rest from the screen and have a good read.

Great stuff.

John


----------



## sjidohair

Jeff Harrison said:


> Whooaaaa. Stop. Right. Here.
> 
> when you say "your computer keeps crashing" you need to be _very specific _about what that means: listing the _circumstances _behind what you are doing. You problems may have _no connection _to our product. Suggesting that our product _must _be the problem is a broad and unwarranted assumption, OK?
> 
> If your problems ARE related to it, then we'll absolutely help you. But there's a lot more info required first to determine this.
> 
> NOW... before that, _this forum _is not tech support for our products, we already have one at our site for this, This was mentioned before in this thread. Posts are publically viewable there as well. The owner of _this forum _would surely appreciate _this forum _not being highjacked for tech-related details, especially for specific customer issues that no else may have.
> 
> You can always email me directly too, that's actually the best and fastest way.
> 
> I don't mind emailing a link to the update.. BUT can you promise to end sentences with a period instead of 2 commas? Just bugging you. :-D[/quot
> 
> Jeff,
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I will email you with the information.
> 
> Thanks
> Sandy jo
> MMM


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Thanks john! 

I'm working a nicer manual today.



Stitch-Up said:


> I went 4 better and purchased 4 licenses
> 
> Thanks for the very quick activation info.
> 
> Would like some sort of printable help file/manual just to get a rest from the screen and have a good read.
> 
> Great stuff.
> 
> John


----------



## DivineBling

Jeff Harrison said:


> I've decided to release a cracked version, but it's only available for the next ten minutes. _Get it while you can!_
> 
> Download the attached ZIP file and enjoy!


ROFL!!!!! Jeff, you're a freakin' riot! I'm cracking up over here! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## idelements

I do not use funtime but I did spend $200 for WinPC. While I like certain features of WinPC I can tell you that I would much rather buy a product that is supported by the developer! There are some specific problems I encountered with WinPC and have brought them to the attention of the distributor that I brought it from and there has been NO evidence that they are fixing the issue. And these are not things that would be considered improvements but rather things that are not working properly. In comparison I paid $50 for this macro and within one day of using it and reporting some issues AND suggestions to Jeff, they are being fixed and implemented. 

So what did I get for my 200? Sure I can load it on multiple computers and reinstall it if needed but I'll would much rather give me money to a company that shows interests in improving their product. 

Just my opinion


----------



## idelements

I can't edit my post on the iPhone app but I should have read the issues I have with WinPC are not improvements but rather things that are not working properly.


----------



## freebird1963

LB said:


> Jeff said:
> "I remember one customer - years ago - who spent a lot of time asking questions about product we have for 9.95. I think I mentioned after the 12th email that it's only the price of a good hamburger, I think he started to understand. :-D __________________"
> 
> Same applies here. Price of a decent restaurant dinner..and once the dinner is eaten that's it. The software keeps on providing ability to make money, day after day. ( I suppose I should say at least until you have to replace the computer or something)


Well lets see w/o the dinner you DIE. With out the software you go wash the dishes and still make money. So what the heck is that analogy. ???

And when you replace your system do you rebuy the OS ? No you reinstall the one you ALREADY paid for. Do you buy new copies of Photoshop ? No you reinstall the one you ALREADY paid for. Do you reinstall your rip ? Corel draw ? Printer drivers ? No you reinstall the ones you already paid for. Unless you buy a MONSTER MACRO and you pay and pay and pay. 

And over the years I have seen many software programs that were so buggy or so poorly documented they COST you more money than they MADE you. 

And go do a search and see how many cracks there are for PS and RIPS and COREL compared to MONSTER MACROS. I will bet you a dinner that MM x 100 the cracks don't even equal PS by itself. So lets be real about that too. 

Jeff you have your policies and so be them. Its up to us that don't like or agree with them to decide whether we can live or be happy living with them if we were to purchase this or any macros. And I have purchased a macro that you wrote from MM in the past. For that particular one It wasn't a big deal with this policy. 
I just don't like the idea of one shot and done.
And in the previous post you ignored the question. If I redo my system and the harddrive and bios stay the same will the same license fill work ??

Thanks
Mark


----------



## freebird1963

Jeff Harrison said:


> I've decided to release a cracked version, but it's only available for the next ten minutes. _Get it while you can!_
> 
> Download the attached ZIP file and enjoy!


I installed the cracked verison and now when my system boots up it says
HAHA YOU CHEAP BASTARD ! HOW YOU LIKE THEM STONES !!!
HIT F8 TO CONTINUE

and when I hit f8 it says
REALLY ?! DID YOU THINK I WAS GONNA LET YOU BACK IN FOR FREE.
SEND ME THE MONEY !

so were do i send the money to get back into my system. ?

Thanks
Mark
just joking man. Didn't d/l it. Cuz im scared.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Jeff Harrison said:


> I've decided to release a cracked version, but it's only available for the next ten minutes. _Get it while you can!_
> 
> Download the attached ZIP file and enjoy!


What a hoot! I love it.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> Well lets see w/o the dinner you DIE. Without the software you go wash the dishes and still make money. So what the heck is that analogy???


I don't understand the reverse analogy...



freebird1963 said:


> When you replace your system do you rebuy the OS? No you reinstall the one you ALREADY paid for. Do you buy new copies of Photoshop? No you reinstall the one you ALREADY paid for. Do you reinstall your rip? Corel draw? Printer drivers? No you reinstall the ones you already paid for. Unless you buy a MONSTER MACRO and you pay and pay and pay.


OK, but I'm laying out the terms of sale up front, there are no surprises. 

When you say "pay and pay and pay", this means 9 years worth of systems, if someone uses one system for 3 years.



freebird1963 said:


> And over the years I have seen many software programs that were so buggy or so poorly documented they COST you more money than they MADE you.


I don't think it's fair to judge _us_ in the present and future based on your experience with _others _in the past... . We're all different people.

If someone doesn't recover their cost of this tool after 3-5 shirts, rhinestoning is not a business for them.



freebird1963 said:


> And go do a search and see how many cracks there are for PS and RIPS and COREL compared to MONSTER MACROS. I will bet you a dinner that MM x 100 the cracks don't even equal PS by itself. So lets be real about that too.


I don't know what you mean here. Maybe phrase this another way. What is it I should be real about?



freebird1963 said:


> Jeff you have your policies and so be them. Its up to us that don't like or agree with them to decide whether we can live or be happy living with them if we were to purchase this or any macros.


Exactly! My belief is that if someone has _emotional turmoil_ over this or any macro - for any reason, not limited to price or security policy - I'd rather they _wait _until their circumstances stabilize _before _they buy. Because macros, rhinestones, computers... it's nothing compared to bigger issues they need to address. Such as existing finances, their level of enthusiasm or doubt for the future, etc.



freebird1963 said:


> And I have purchased a macro that you wrote from MM in the past. For that particular one it wasn't a big deal with this policy. I just don't like the idea of one shot and done.


I see that. But as creators & developers of this product we _do_ like the policy, hence why it exists. One of the fun things about being a manufacturer is that we retain control of what we make, and under what terms it's dispensed. 



freebird1963 said:


> And in the previous post you ignored the question. If I redo my system and the harddrive and bios stay the same will the same license still work??


Not if you reformat C:\. This is listed on the site.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

freebird1963 said:


> just joking man. Didn't d/l it. Cuz im scared.


Fear has taken over your life.  it's a GIF file.


----------



## CustomRose

It' been more than 10 min and it is still working. This is great.

Maybe because my PC clock does not work.

Or is it me



Jeff Harrison said:


> I've decided to release a cracked version, but it's only available for the next ten minutes. _Get it while you can!_
> 
> Download the attached ZIP file and enjoy!


----------



## veedub3

CustomRose said:


> It' been more than 10 min and it is still working. This is great.
> 
> Maybe because my PC clock does not work.
> 
> Or is it me


I'ts a picture with a crack in it, He was joking.

BTW, Jeff that was too funny.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Jeff, if you have time, any chance you could produce a video of using bitmap images and the various options? Does one have to use 2 different sized stones? Does one need to vectorise the bitmap first?

Can't seem to reduce the x & y below 1.00! Also, when switching from the Corel application and explorer, the macro stays on top obscuring the view!

Cheers

John

What is the latest version - I'm using ver.1.1.0.64


----------



## LB

Stitch-Up said:


> " Does one need to vectorise the bitmap first?" No
> 
> " Also, when switching from the Corel application and explorer, the macro stays on top obscuring the view!"
> 
> Click the little arrow in the top right and it will minimize. It does however still stay on top in other apps.
> 
> I d/l the latest just a few minutes ago and it is 64


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Stitch-Up said:


> Jeff, if you have time, any chance you could produce a video of using bitmap images and the various options?


Someday soon, just updating the manual



Stitch-Up said:


> Does one have to use 2 different sized stones?


no


Stitch-Up said:


> Does one need to vectorise the bitmap first?


no



Stitch-Up said:


> Can't seem to reduce the x & y below 1.00.


enter something like *0.3* in for now, this is being fixed. you must add *0.* first



Stitch-Up said:


> Also, when switching from the Corel application and explorer, the macro stays on top obscuring the view.


2 choices:

1. minimize the macro with arrows
2. close macro and launch again when you need it


Stitch-Up said:


> What is the latest version - I'm using ver.1.1.0.64


There is a newer one coming....


----------



## FatKat Printz

Jeff- 

See what fun you would have missed had you not got my email?? 
I truly appreciate you coming on here and helping us all with this. 
You took some brutal hits but you kept on going. Its great that you are so willing to make changes to accommodate our demands and requests. 

This is great customer service .. 

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## misslovanu

Jeff Harrison said:


> I intend to add more items such as metal studs, conchos etc for those making Western / rock & roll clothes. Also, more background textures, such as common shades of cotton.


Will those who've purchased receive email updates of the item additions?


----------



## freebird1963

Jeff Harrison said:


> Fear has taken over your life.  it's a GIF file.


I was j/king about being scared of the zip. Tho I did not d/l cuz figured it was some goofy thing. But it was kinda funny.


----------



## signguy.ron

I just received an email from RhineStone World. Check out the new YouTube video they posted. Sure gives me some ideas. Watch it at YouTube - MagneBling Rhinestone Alphabet Custom template Transfers

Jeff I also want to thank you for all you have done. When I started this posting, I didn't realize that I was one of the first to purchase your rStones macro. Just wish I found you before I purchased WinPCSign for $200. I realy like your macro and your support. 
Thanks again .... Ron Thompson "The SignGuy"

Now all I need to do is find a product that I can cut on my laser, NO PVC's and is similar to Sticky Flock.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Update:

*May 8/2011: version 1.0.0.70

*1. Previous customers _must _re-download PDF from their _macromonster order history for this update._
2. Press blue button in that PDF to get new installer from the macromonster server.
3. Read the new PDF manual in the installer ZIP file.

*Fixes for 1.0.0.70
*
 1. Occasional wrong-images fixed in costs dialog
2. Guide now shows count of stones
3. Costs now allow 3 decimal places
4. Tabbing between entry areas should work
5. Parameters should now allow .5 for entry instead of 0.5

comments/concerns: use product support area at macromonster forum.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

misslovanu said:


> Will those who've purchased receive email updates of the item additions?


best bet is to follow my blog, this forum, or product page which now lists current version. I don't email everyone regarding upgrades for a single item from the site.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

signguy.ron said:


> Jeff I also want to thank you for all you have done. When I started this posting, I didn't realize that I was one of the first to purchase your rStones macro. Just wish I found you before I purchased WinPCSign for $200. I really like your macro and your support. Thanks again .... Ron Thompson "The SignGuy"


hi Ron, thanks for the vid link, Very cool, very fast. The only thing that stood out to me was that maybe the letters should have been squared of a bit more for more even spacing, but perhaps on a shirt it's not critical anyway. An intriguing way to get more shirts out the door...


----------



## Jeff Harrison

FatKat Printz said:


> Jeff-
> 
> See what fun you would have missed had you not got my email?? I truly appreciate you coming on here and helping us all with this. This is great customer service ..
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


Thanks, glad people are enjoying our solution and supporting us.


----------



## SickPuppy

signguy.ron said:


> I just received an email from RhineStone World. Check out the new YouTube video they posted. Sure gives me some ideas. Watch it at YouTube - MagneBling Rhinestone Alphabet Custom template Transfers


Nothing new I have been doing this with flock for some time now


----------



## veedub3

SickPuppy said:


> Nothing new I have been doing this with flock for some time now


+1, Those are already for sale. I actually bought a few packs at a craft show last summer in Columbus.


----------



## LB

signguy.ron said:


> I just received an email from RhineStone World. Check out the new YouTube video they posted. Sure gives me some ideas. Watch it at YouTube - MagneBling Rhinestone Alphabet Custom template Transfers
> 
> Jeff I also want to thank you for all you have done. When I started this posting, I didn't realize that I was one of the first to purchase your rStones macro. Just wish I found you before I purchased WinPCSign for $200. I realy like your macro and your support.
> Thanks again .... Ron Thompson "The SignGuy"
> 
> Now all I need to do is find a product that I can cut on my laser, NO PVC's and is similar to Sticky Flock.


Ron, 
I tested the Sticky Flock with the hot copper wire method and I saw no evidence of PVC. I hear though that the SF folks are coming out with a PVC free version pretty soon, it will assure us laser users that it is safe for sure. 
Larry


----------



## Ronald Bastian

WOW, what a great way to make rhinestone artwork and at a great price. I just can't believe that people are complaining about the fact that it can only be used on 1 computer. 

 For 50 bucks BUY ANOTHER COPY. You should be making a lot more money from the sales of your finished product than what Jeff is getting in return. Maybe he should get paid $1 for each piece you sell (send your checks to Jeff @ ... ) then he would be getting paid for what he is bringing to the market place. After all, look at what it can do and the time that you can save with it. 

 Look at what other people are paying for other software that is very over priced and can't do nearly what this is offering. He is even updating it on the fly. Most software developers will make you wait and charge you an upgrade cost for what he is doing for FREE. Even other people that have developed macros for rhinestoning have boosted their price on the software they created since it has been released. 

 Please don't complain about the fact that Jeff is trying to keep people from ripping him off. How many of you are illegally running CorelDRAW on more than 2 computers? Read that License Agreement and see if you are breaking the law? Even though that Corel is only now starting to enforce their License Agreement, so many of you think that you can put it on as many computers as you want, you can't. 

 Stay Legal with your programs and support the people that are bringing great products like this to everyone that needs it.


----------



## signguy.ron

LB said:


> Ron,
> I tested the Sticky Flock with the hot copper wire method and I saw no evidence of PVC. I hear though that the SF folks are coming out with a PVC free version pretty soon, it will assure us laser users that it is safe for sure.
> Larry


Larry and anyone else that wants to use a laser to create Rhinestone Templates, here's an email that I received from DivineBling dot com this morning:

Hi, Ron!

We actually just decided to pull the trigger on making PVC-free Sticky Flock available for purchase. We’ve been testing new materials for quite some time and just wanted to be sure that these new materials would hold up and perform as well as the original Sticky Flock. We are confident that it will so we ordered a new color for the top and should receive the rest of the components later in the week and be able to start production by the weekend. If all goes as planned, we should have PVC-free available on my website sometime next week!

Please don’t hesitate to let me know if you have any other questions or concerns!

Thank you,
Stephanie Olson

Looks like it's time to make some money. I'm ready to place my 1st order.

And Jeff, you did a great job on the new manual for rStones.

Ron Thompson "The SignGuy"


----------



## api

Hi Jeff,

I am ready to buy your rStones software but I have a question: 

We are using Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2.0. This is a $5K software which has two parts, a full featured CorelDraw X5 and an embroidery sw addition. We have to use a hardware USB Security Device (HASP) to run the software.

Is there ANY risk that your macro screws up my valid Wilcom EmbroideryStudio install? (It was a challenge to make it work at the first time and I don't want to do it again.)

Thanks,

Api


----------



## DivineBling

signguy.ron said:


> Larry and anyone else that wants to use a laser to create Rhinestone Templates, here's an email that I received from DivineBling dot com this morning:
> 
> Hi, Ron!
> 
> We actually just decided to pull the trigger on making PVC-free Sticky Flock available for purchase. We’ve been testing new materials for quite some time and just wanted to be sure that these new materials would hold up and perform as well as the original Sticky Flock. We are confident that it will so we ordered a new color for the top and should receive the rest of the components later in the week and be able to start production by the weekend. If all goes as planned, we should have PVC-free available on my website sometime next week!
> 
> Please don’t hesitate to let me know if you have any other questions or concerns!
> 
> Thank you,
> Stephanie Olson
> 
> Looks like it's time to make some money. I'm ready to place my 1st order.
> 
> And Jeff, you did a great job on the new manual for rStones.
> 
> Ron Thompson "The SignGuy"


Hi, Ron...

I'm glad I was able to answer your email inquiry in such a way as to make you so happy! 
It has blown me away at how many laser users there are out there and it just seemed like the appropriate step forward was to make a laser-safe Sticky Flock for you guys!
I'm looking forward to helping you make tons of money! 

Stephanie


----------



## Jeff Harrison

api said:


> We are using Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2.0. This is a $5K software which has two parts, a full featured CorelDraw X5 and an embroidery sw addition. We have to use a hardware USB Security Device (HASP) to run the software.
> 
> Is there ANY risk that your macro screws up my valid Wilcom EmbroideryStudio install? (It was a challenge to make it work at the first time and I don't want to do it again.)


I don't know for sure because i have no way to test, but I doubt it. See if you can run regular macros first. 

In any case, if you are very nervous, you may want to keep rStones on a separate system from the one with Wilcom on it.

Surely you have another system nearby you could install rStones on. If you don't... maybe you _should _get a backup system for your general business security.


----------



## Stitch-Up

I know how aprehensive one can be when installing software on to a computer already used with other expensive applications! The last thing you want to do is to 'cock it up' and leave yourself with a mess.

I was always looking around for some sort of protection from this nightmare scenario - Windows System Restore didn't offer the protection I wanted and often, if a virus was my problem it switched off system restore rendering it useless and leaving me with that horrible sinking feeling! Then the long process of a re-fromat and re-installation was the only option.

Then I heard about a piece of software called Rollback RX. I read up on it and looked at the forum for Rollback RX. This seemed to tick all the boxes for me and so I parted with my money. I've been using Rollback RX for about 6 months now and to be honest, I don't know what I would have done without it! No matter what horrible state I've got my computer into, Rollback RX has got me going again within the time it takes to re-boot the PC - simply amazing! I now can take risks installing software and if it does interfere with any of my other applications I simply carry out a rollback! Now, before I install any software I 'take a snapshot' which takes all of 15 to 20 seconds and I know I'm safe  I also set the software tp take a daily snapshot.

It's more than earned its money in the time I've saved clearing up any mess and what's more, gives me the confidence to 'suck it and see' when installing other software.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Jeff Harrison said:


> hi Ron, thanks for the vid link, Very cool, very fast. The only thing that stood out to me was that maybe the letters should have been squared of a bit more for more even spacing, but perhaps on a shirt it's not critical anyway. An intriguing way to get more shirts out the door...


Hey Jeff, Trying to catch up on some forum posted and noticed this. Looks like some pretty cool stuff you got going on there. For the MagneBling that was our first thought to and we tried that first because it made the most since. We have now been using the Magnebling Magnet templates for about 4-5 months for our MegaBling shirts and we noticed with a contour around the letters the spacing looks much better. If you come to a W and A next to each other when we used the Square one's the spacing was way off. Now that we have developed the way to contour around the letter we can manipulate the letters however we would like as straight lines, Arches, Horizontal, Vertical, Diagonal, and so on. We have many more ideas in the works with similar ideas we are still testing now. 

Hope everyone is well! So many new people on the forum I feel like the Newbie now. Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## draig

api said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I am ready to buy your rStones software but I have a question:
> 
> We are using Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2.0. This is a $5K software which has two parts, a full featured CorelDraw X5 and an embroidery sw addition. We have to use a hardware USB Security Device (HASP) to run the software.
> 
> Is there ANY risk that your macro screws up my valid Wilcom EmbroideryStudio install? (It was a challenge to make it work at the first time and I don't want to do it again.)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Api


Don't know if the installation of Embroidery Studio e2.0 is any different from DS e1.5, but I run the macro from X4 which is part of DSe1.5. There have been no problems (other than where the software installed itself, I have 2 HDs, and rStones installs on C:\ whilst Corel X4 installs on D:\ all sorted by Jeff and Pavel once they knew the situation though ) running rStones on my system, and like you I have the dongle permanently attached.

Hope this helps

draig


----------



## orion001

hello all jsut wanted to share my experience today. i downloaded the new version and installed it. but afterwards corel hangs at start up so what i did was i uninstalled my corel and then tried to reinstall it. but the thing was it wont install. there was just a big blank white screen. so after 4 hours of trying to find a way to install it i decided to reformat my pc and knowing that rstones will not work anymore.  but after i did the reformat and instled corel x4 i tried to install rstones again ang lo and behold it worked.  really happy that it still wroks after my reformat of my harddisk.


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi Matt. Been awhile but I'm still just anging around in the dark corners. One thing I like about your magnetic letters is the fact that I have a lot of magnetic pieces from magnetic signs that I buy the material in 75 X 2 foot rolls for. Good to know I actualy will have a use for them one day.


----------



## LB

orion001 said:


> hello all jsut wanted to share my experience today. i downloaded the new version and installed it. but afterwards corel hangs at start up so what i did was i uninstalled my corel and then tried to reinstall it. but the thing was it wont install. there was just a big blank white screen. so after 4 hours of trying to find a way to install it i decided to reformat my pc and knowing that rstones will not work anymore.  but after i did the reformat and instled corel x4 i tried to install rstones again ang lo and behold it worked.  really happy that it still wroks after my reformat of my harddisk.


Did it show up as ACTIVATED?


----------



## Jeff Harrison

orion001 said:


> i downloaded the new version and installed it. but afterwards corel hangs at start up so I uninstalled my coreldraw and then tried to reinstall it.


Whoa, that's overkill. This should _never_ be necessary, and it's better for us to find out _why _draw was hanging, and if rStones is/was even connected to your problem (for certain).



orion001 said:


> really happy that it still works after my reformat of my harddisk.


OK, glad it worked out - but this waaaaaay extreme. I do NOT recommend going to this length.


----------



## LB

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Matt. Been awhile but I'm still just anging around in the dark corners. One thing I like about your magnetic letters is the fact that I have a lot of magnetic pieces from magnetic signs that I buy the material in 75 X 2 foot rolls for. Good to know I actualy will have a use for them one day.


Better hang on to it. Magnetic stuff is going up in price like crazy. The mined mineral that it takes to make it is in short supply and our Chinese friends have all of it.


----------



## api

Thanks Jeff,

Yes I can run regular macros without any problem. Using a separate system is not an option for me because I want to use MY workstation on MY desk for rhinestone designs with the Wilcom sw already installed on it. Good news that Sharon was able to use the rStones with DecoStudio e1.5 (thanks Sharon for the great info!) which suggests that I will be able to run it too with Embroidery Studio e2.0. 

We will see...


----------



## api

Thanks John, 

You are right; a drive image software can save our bacon. It definitely saved mine a few times. Earlier I used Norton Ghost, and also some other "drive snapshot" program (maybe DriveImage?), but in the last few years my C: drive was always mirrored with a RAID 1 configuration. I had some issues with the snapshot sw in the RAID environment so I gave up the snapshooting. As you see, to compensate this, I am very careful with the new installations. I had no any glitch whatsoever with this configuration in the last two years. I hope it won't start now with rStone...  

I already saved Rollback RX in my "Favorites" folder. Thanks!


----------



## orion001

@LB yup it showed up as activated
@Jeff i tried to do everything for 4 hrs and i couldn't find any solution to the problem. i also tried to repair my xp but it didnt work out. the only problem i was having was reinstalling corel. i did a test i uninstalled photoshop and reinstalled it again and it worked. but whenever i try to install corel draw x4 it didnt work it just keeps on hanging i also tried to reinstall corel draw x3 but it still didnt worked. i think that i have a bad registry and some what i found on the net also pertains to bad registry that's why i decided to reformat it. i was planning on just ordering a new one but it still worked so i am happy.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Ahhh... i remember you. You're the fellow on page 3 of this thread that freely admitted to reformatting your system _every 3 months _with this comment:"hi jeff i am really interested in your product. but I am having some second thoughts on buying because I usually reformat my PC about once every 3 months."​When I asked you WHY you format so often, you stated:"sometimes i download a bunch of stuff and i get alot of viruses and trojans. so i reformat my pc. to make it work like new again."​So I want to isolate with _unwavering clarity _that your situation is NOT typical. Everyone pay attention to that. Write it on your forehead backwards so every morning when you look in the mirror it sinks in that_ "Downloading viruses, trojans, warez, will give me computer problems."_

Orion, you _need to understand_ that by posting your comment to _thousands of people_ here (that you needed to reformat your entire system in order to get rStones working) that this suggests others can have that same experience too. Which is not true - at all.

You surely have tons of registry problems on your system and who knows what else. Realize that 3 out of 4 people here might not know what the Windows Registry even _is_.

So , I kindly ask that you not scare customers away for no sensible reason because of the egregious choices you choose to make which lead to random problems that only you would have, OK?

That said, glad it's working for you, now get to work. :-D



orion001 said:


> but whenever i try to install corel draw x4 it didnt work it just keeps on hanging i also tried to reinstall corel draw x3 but it still didnt worked. i think that i have a bad registry and some what i found on the net also pertains to bad registry that's why i decided to reformat it.


----------



## Rodney

> So , I kindly ask that you not scare customers away for no sensible reason because of the egregious choices you choose to make which lead to random problems that only you would have, OK?


Please do not discourage members from sharing their experiences here. This thread isn't meant to be a marketing venue for any product.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Rodney said:


> Please do not discourage members from sharing their experiences here. This thread isn't meant to be a marketing venue for any product.


Fair enough, but this guy reformats - by own own admission - every 3 months due to illegal activities. That critical detail can NOT be overlooked.

In 28 years of computing - and as #1 poster at CorelDRAW.com - I've _never _heard of anyone - anywhere - requiring reformats every three months.

At our site, we only support _full and legal versions _of Corel products, and with the most recent and official updates applied. Not portable versions, patched beta versions or home & student versions.


----------



## Stitch-Up

api said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> You are right; a drive image software can save our bacon. It definitely saved mine a few times. Earlier I used Norton Ghost, and also some other "drive snapshot" program (maybe DriveImage?), but in the last few years my C: drive was always mirrored with a RAID 1 configuration. I had some issues with the snapshot sw in the RAID environment so I gave up the snapshooting. As you see, to compensate this, I am very careful with the new installations. I had no any glitch whatsoever with this configuration in the last two years. I hope it won't start now with rStone...
> 
> I already saved Rollback RX in my "Favorites" folder. Thanks!


I've used many 'drive imaging' packages but they all take an age and require some sort of external storage or 2nd hard drive to take the imag - at least, that's how I remember them. Rollback RX was different to all the others I've used in that it didn't require DVDs or a 2nd hard drive to create the image on & 15 secs after I click 'Take a Snapshot' I'm confident  

Of course it wont get you out of trouble if your hard drive breaks or your computer gets stolen - that's why I have a good backup stratedgy for my personal data. I've seen grown men cry when they lose important data and reality hits them!!

I've also used RAID arrays but it's all to cumbersome and requires some technical expertise to set up. Rollback RX is for the novice.

Incidentally, I have absolutely no connection with Rolback RX whatsoever, I just like to share when I find an outstanding piece of software.


----------



## orion001

yes thats why i stated that its due to bad registry that i cant reinstall my corel draw x4  i only stated that when i upgraded rstones corel draw hangs on start up. but in the previous version of rstone i never did have that problem.  and i was searching for the net on why i had problems reinstalling it and i read on some site that it may be due to bad registry thats why i cant reinstall it.  i never said that rstones was the cause as to why i cant reinstall corel. and i also said that ill just order a new one if it didnt work. because after i tried rstones for me it is the software that i want and much cheaper to than others witht great support from the developers.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

OK, thanks for the clarification.



orion001 said:


> I never said that rstones was the cause as to why I cant reinstall corel. and I also said that I'll just order a new one if it didnt work. because after I tried rstones for me it is the software that I want, and much cheaper than others too, with great support from the developers.


----------



## Countryangel6177

I use I designer Pro and I really seem to be enjoying it! It allows me to do everything


----------



## Debbies

I have purchased the Rstones as a quick solution to help me take my designs further I also have Funtime fulll version but have been trying to get the Stone Stencils package for the last month but it seems they have updated the last programme and its not yet made it to the UK 

if anyone else can tell me of any other software that can do the multi size and multi colour fill as well as the different types of fill that are going to be reasonalby easy to get hold of in the uk and have a decent tech support if things go wrong


----------



## Stitch-Up

Any sign of the manual you were working on Jeff? I'd find it very useful - make good bedtime reading 

John


----------



## kentpyper

I was just about to cut my first design that I made with rstones. Does anyone know if I need to modify the circle sizes bigger to make sure they work with the stones? Oh, and did someone make a guide to all the features of your software and is there any updates coming? I am not a having any troubles getting the software to run correctly so far.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

Stitch-Up said:


> Any sign of the manual you were working on Jeff? I'd find it very useful - make good bedtime reading
> John


You should have seen the new PDF, but 9 pages may be a quick read. ;-) It doesn't go into great detail with examples, or cover every possibility, but is more of an explanation for some sections in the macro which might be a bit cryptic.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

kentpyper said:


> I was just about to cut my first design that I made with rStones. Does anyone know if I need to modify the circle sizes bigger to make sure they work with the stones? Oh, and did someone make a guide to all the features of your software and is there any updates coming? I am not having any troubles getting the software to run correctly so far.


OK, glad to hear it's working for you as expected. 

Your other questions: 

1. regarding hole size.... perhaps try a small test for your brand of stones and also for the material you are cutting.
2. The 9 page PDF _is_ the manual for the moment.


----------



## printchic

Thanks to Cynthia I learned about this macro.

I haven't read the documentation on how to use it yet but I was able to get something created with it.

I ended up having to move some stones around , delete stones on top of stones but it seems to be a great tool.

I guess I have to know when to have 1 and 2 column of stones. I guess this little graphic could be done in seconds but took me a while since I don't know how to use it but at least I did get something created 

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## Boomerbabe

Very cute, Angela.


----------



## lizziemaxine

printchic said:


> Thanks to Cynthia I learned about this macro.
> 
> I haven't read the documentation on how to use it yet but I was able to get something created with it.
> 
> I ended up having to move some stones around , delete stones on top of stones but it seems to be a great tool.
> 
> I guess I have to know when to have 1 and 2 column of stones. I guess this little graphic could be done in seconds but took me a while since I don't know how to use it but at least I did get something created
> 
> Signed,
> Printchic


Really cute. Great job.


----------



## Jeff Harrison

printchic said:


> I haven't read the documentation on how to use it yet but I was able to get something created with it.


A good sign... 



printchic said:


> I ended up having to move some stones around, delete stones on top of stones but it seems to be a great tool.


Check on the fix intersections area: notice how the _shift and delete feature_ can place a stone where 2 where colliding, and put it in the average space where 2 stones were before.


----------



## Rodney

For further support questions it's probably best that folks contact Jeff directly off board via email or PM so we can avoid self promotional type posts from the software's author.


----------



## kentpyper

I guess we will have to do the promoting for him.. I thinks its a GREAT PRODUCT and am extremely satisfied with it.


----------



## FatKat Printz

@Jeff I see you are a sponsor on Rhinestone Exchange is this maybe better to get advice or so that there is no tsf violations.

Maybe sick puppy (edward?) Can set up something for you so we can continue to get help. 

I don't know if that is violating RE rules but I feel that your presence is needed and that PM options are gonna be a nightmare. Imho

We have all greatly appreciated your help and support but forums are forum rules.

Thank you


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

That would be great if we had somewhere we could go to ask Jeff questions and be able to get answers... the thing about PMs is that many have the same questions.. it was nice that he could answer all of us at one time.

I agree with Kent, great product.


----------



## tshirtsrus

FatKat Printz said:


> @Jeff I see you are a sponsor on Rhinestone Exchange is this maybe better to get advice or so that there is no tsf violations.
> 
> Maybe sick puppy (edward?) Can set up something for you so we can continue to get help.
> 
> I don't know if that is violating RE rules but I feel that your presence is needed and that PM options are gonna be a nightmare. Imho
> 
> We have all greatly appreciated your help and support but forums are forum rules.
> 
> Thank you


Jeff himself has mention that he have his own forum for support, why don't you go and check his web site?


----------



## kentpyper

I think SickPuppy would gladly make a category for Jeff on RhinestoneExchange.com
That site is getting a lot of activity and a lot of free templates added all the time.


----------



## Eview1

While I did not purchase, I know you can set up your own forum at many places for free. Jeff, how about setting up at yahoogroups for your client(s), that would work?

I have enjoyed watching you all learn..let me know where you all go.





PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> That would be great if we had somewhere we could go to ask Jeff questions and be able to get answers... the thing about PMs is that many have the same questions.. it was nice that he could answer all of us at one time.
> 
> I agree with Kent, great product.


----------



## Rodney

Just to clarify a bit further:

There's no problem with a vendor answering questions that were asked specifically about their product here. 

It's great when members can get answers direct from the source. 

It only becomes an issue when the vendor starts "promoting" the features and benefits of their own product in the posts. 

Being helpful and answering questions is what this forum is all about. But when those answers turn into sales pitches, it's not fair to the 1000's of other vendors that visit the forums who would love to sing the praises of their own products. 

If we allowed self promotional posts the forums would be filled with sales pitches "buy my product" type posts instead of the great helpful posts we have now. 

So the helpful posts are fine. Vendors answer questions about products they sell all the time here on the forums. All we ask is that the answers don't turn into "my product is the best" "check out this great feature" "visit my website to buy" type posts. 

I hope that helps to clear things up 

Any other questions, please feel free send me a message via pm or email. That way this thread can get back on the topic of sharing helpful tips about the software


----------



## signguy.ron

Today Jeff from MacroMonster dot com posted a new video with the new features that's been added to rStones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45MXu...layer_embedded

Ron Thompson


----------



## keetch

is this newest update available to everyone?


----------



## signguy.ron

keetch said:


> is this newest update available to everyone?


 Yes, just re-download and run it again.

Ron


----------



## Debbies

So glad I paid for this it does everyting I want and more so pleased I didnt pay for the other softwareI was looking at its saved me a fortune 

thanks for saving me a fortune


----------



## FatKat Printz

I second that.. what cutter are you using?


----------



## BHD

This software is wonderful. And Jeff provides great customer support. Love the fact that it works with CorelDRAW!!!


----------



## Debbies

Graphtec CE500 what are you using and what other software are you using or tried


----------



## RobertG

I ordered Coreldraw X5 on Ebay for $100,- it was advertized as a Full upgradable version.
When it arived it turned out to be an educational version. I contacted the shopkeeper but she insisted that even though its an Educational version,.... Its still a Full version?

So I'm trying to find out my best move.
I read somewhere that this Designer Suite might not work with an educational version, could someone please confirm that please, maybe Jeff?
If not I will send it back and look for another version X4.

Thanks!

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## tshirtsrus

RobertG said:


> I ordered Coreldraw X5 on Ebay for $100,- it was advertized as a Full upgradable version.
> When it arived it turned out to be an educational version. I contacted the shopkeeper but she insisted that even though its an Educational version,.... Its still a Full version?
> 
> So I'm trying to find out my best move.
> I read somewhere that this Designer Suite might not work with an educational version, could someone please confirm that please, maybe Jeff?
> If not I will send it back and look for another version X4.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kind regards, Robert


With the educational version you're not able to run any macro plugin, besides this all other functions works as in the commercial version


----------



## Stitch-Up

RobertG said:


> When it arived it turned out to be an educational version. I contacted the shopkeeper but she insisted that even though its an Educational version,.... Its still a Full version?


Well she's absolutely wrong and as it's the seller's responsibility to *accuratly *describe the item they're selling, ask for your money back.

John


----------



## LB

Ask for your money back..she's ripping you off . If she doesn't come through, take it to the credit card company and give her BAD feedback. These people need to stop ripping off folks on Ebay, my wife got taken not long ago on a yard tool she bought..description was worded in such a way as to make one believe she was getting the complete tool. Came in, no rechargeable battery, ended up had to buy one. After all was said and done, I could have bought the thing complete at Lowes for less than she paid for the combination. (if it sounds too good to be true..it usually is..$100 bucks for X5..come on now..wasn't that just a bit suspicious?)


----------



## hot fix motif

Anybody already have used it ? does it work ?
__________________
hot fix motif


----------



## veedub3

hot fix motif said:


> Anybody already have used it ? does it work ?
> __________________
> hot fix motif



Used what and does what work? Are you referring to the rStone software? If so yes many people have used and it works, and many people are happy with the product. Read the thread and you will see users opinions of it.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

LB said:


> Ask for your money back..she's ripping you off . If she doesn't come through, take it to the credit card company and give her BAD feedback. These people need to stop ripping off folks on Ebay, my wife got taken not long ago on a yard tool she bought..description was worded in such a way as to make one believe she was getting the complete tool. Came in, no rechargeable battery, ended up had to buy one. After all was said and done, I could have bought the thing complete at Lowes for less than she paid for the combination. (if it sounds too good to be true..it usually is..$100 bucks for X5..come on now..wasn't that just a bit suspicious?)


I got the full version of X5 on ebay.. was $129. Has serial numbers, registered it with Corel and also get any new updates.


----------



## RobertG

tshirtsrus said:


> With the educational version you're not able to run any macro plugin, besides this all other functions works as in the commercial version


Oke thanks, thats the way I remember it.

Regards, Robert


----------



## RobertG

Stitch-Up said:


> Well she's absolutely wrong and as it's the seller's responsibility to *accuratly *describe the item they're selling, ask for your money back.
> 
> John


Yes, I filed a complain against her, she agreed to take it back, I actually also want her to pay for return postage.

@ LB, maybe I should have been suspicious, actually I wanted to have the x4 version that people speak about, but they will not shipmto the netherlands.

@ PlumCrazieGlits. Do you have a link so that I can check if they ship to the Netherlands?

Thanks all for your answers.

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## LB

RobertG said:


> Yes, I filed a complain against her, she agreed to take it back, I actually also want her to pay for return postage.
> 
> @ LB, maybe I should have been suspicious, actually I wanted to have the x4 version that people speak about, but they will not shipmto the netherlands.
> 
> @ PlumCrazieGlits. Do you have a link so that I can check if they ship to the Netherlands?
> 
> Thanks all for your answers.
> 
> Kind regards, Robert


Robert, I just get kind of bummed out when I see prices like this, I know if I go to Corel and buy the OEM upgrade it costs $200.00 for the UPGRADE! Guess I need to start buying off Ebay huh?


----------



## DivineBling

LB said:


> Robert, I just get kind of bummed out when I see prices like this, I know if I go to Corel and buy the OEM upgrade it costs $200.00 for the UPGRADE! Guess I need to start buying off Ebay huh?


I bought the upgrade from the Corel website and they shipped me the full package. I didn't realize that until I installed it and noticed that I had both x4 AND x5 on my computer.


----------



## binab

LB said:


> Robert, I just get kind of bummed out when I see prices like this, I know if I go to Corel and buy the OEM upgrade it costs $200.00 for the UPGRADE! Guess I need to start buying off Ebay huh?


Don't do it!  I had a very bad experience with a fake copy of Photoshop that I bought off eBay a few years ago. It was *very* convincing copy until you started looking at the really fine details in the FULL COLOR manual, on the box, etc. It seemed to install okay, but I started noticing little things that didn't work quite like I knew they should. 

It was a previous version of PS, and the price was right but not ridiculously low. I thought I was doing my due-diligence by buying from someone with a high feedback score and who had a lengthy history on eBay. They were removed from eBay after my transaction...at least under that seller name.

It was about a three month hassle to get my money back from Paypal, including sending the fake copy to Adobe for confirmation (they kept it for possible prosecution), dealing with the seller harrassment, etc.

You might get lucky, but you might not.


----------



## RobertG

LB said:


> Robert, I just get kind of bummed out when I see prices like this, I know if I go to Corel and buy the OEM upgrade it costs $200.00 for the UPGRADE! Guess I need to start buying off Ebay huh?


Yeah, I know what you mean.
The way I understand how they are able to offer these prices is, because they bought large quantities of these from companies that went out of bussines.
I allow myself to enjoy this; a few moths back I had to put down 1800 euro's only to upgrade my 3d package in order to stay current, so if I am able to get this software for a soft price, its only a little treat for me.

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## jemmyell

Hi Robert,

Be aware that even if it is a legal North American version of CorelDRAW that you will not be eligible for upgrade in the Netherlands. To be sure you can ask Gerard Metrallier at the CorelDRAW.com forums. He is the senior product manager for CorelDRAW.

-James


----------



## jennjenn97

Are there any new updates? Training? I purchased this product and would like more training to make it even better to use. tks


----------



## DTFuqua

Has anyone had problems with this messing up their corel draw? I can't seem to get anything to do anything since installing it and the "help" only brings up a pdf with features, not any real help. Do I have to wait for my registration to do anything?


----------



## kentpyper

I have had nor heard of any issues with this affecting(effecting?) Corel Draw


----------



## LB

DTFuqua said:


> Has anyone had problems with this messing up their corel draw? I can't seem to get anything to do anything since installing it and the "help" only brings up a pdf with features, not any real help. Do I have to wait for my registration to do anything?


I don't think it will work until you go through the registration process.


----------



## BHD

I agree. Also, send an email to Jeff at macromonster, and he will help you I am sure!


----------



## DTFuqua

Thank ya'll. I have sent an email to Jeff already


----------



## DTFuqua

Thanks to everyone and Jeff. Can anyone tell me how to make the island fill do more than two lines?


----------



## fedoraoriginali

DTFuqua said:


> Thanks to everyone and Jeff. Can anyone tell me how to make the island fill do more than two lines?


I am sure I saw him do that on hi YouTube videos just search Rstones and you will see all his video tutorials. They helped me!


----------



## BHD

I just increase the number on the island fill, r-stones does the rest. Of course, the quality of the vector, the shape of the object, the spacing and the size of the stones, all will affect how many layers are generated...
I agree, check out his you tubes.


----------



## DTFuqua

I did and intend to copy the videos to my computer later so I can look at them at my convience but I don't remember him doing but two lines in the island fills. I tried 3 and 5 and 8 but always got 2. I am just learning this as I just got around to purchasing it and will figure it out soon. I'm just lazy about learning new things in my old age.


----------



## BHD

I think you are correct, that there were only 2 lines in the tutorial. I was very surprised at how complete the fill was for the ellipse, I think that was several on the island fill. I don't always have such good luck!


----------



## Justin Walker

Jeff Harrison said:


> Ahhh... i remember you. You're the fellow on page 3 of this thread that freely admitted to reformatting your system _every 3 months _with this comment:"hi jeff i am really interested in your product. but I am having some second thoughts on buying because I usually reformat my PC about once every 3 months."​When I asked you WHY you format so often, you stated:"sometimes i download a bunch of stuff and i get alot of viruses and trojans. so i reformat my pc. to make it work like new again."​So I want to isolate with _unwavering clarity _that your situation is NOT typical. Everyone pay attention to that. Write it on your forehead backwards so every morning when you look in the mirror it sinks in that_ "Downloading viruses, trojans, warez, will give me computer problems."_
> 
> Orion, you _need to understand_ that by posting your comment to _thousands of people_ here (that you needed to reformat your entire system in order to get rStones working) that this suggests others can have that same experience too. Which is not true - at all.
> 
> You surely have tons of registry problems on your system and who knows what else. Realize that 3 out of 4 people here might not know what the Windows Registry even _is_.
> 
> So , I kindly ask that you not scare customers away for no sensible reason because of the egregious choices you choose to make which lead to random problems that only you would have, OK?
> 
> That said, glad it's working for you, now get to work. :-D


Aside from the amazingly condescending attitude from the Author (distributor?) in several posts like this, the product looked interesting enough. I had some sequin designs I needed to make, so after searching the web I felt this software would be the ticket; I purchased late last night, followed the steps and there was an activation key in my e-mail, this morning. I had watched all the videos I could find, so I had a rough understanding of what it could do - while I was waiting for my activation key, I spent a few minutes prepping the vector file I was going to be working with (welding, trimming, etc). I woke up today, activated the software and had my sequin design done in about 10 minutes; I was very impressed!

In reference to the post above - like the original poster, I tend to reformat my computer on a fairly regular basis (not every three months, but at least once or twice per year). This has NOTHING to do with illegal downloading or any sin on my part; computers are a pain in the ***, and the best way to keep them running fresh is to wipe them clean and start over from time to time (listen to Leo Laporte the Tech Guy on KFI and you'll hear him recommend this fairly regularly). Sometimes it is to rid my system of all the "excess" I have accumulated over the years, sometimes it is because of a hardware upgrade, or from time to time it is because some a-hole forwarded me a convincing e-mail that came complete with some annoying virus (I'm pretty sure I've got one or two minor viruses on my system even as I type - I keep seeing these annoying tool bars pop up out of nowhere). At any rate, what I do with my computer is my business and it seems kind of insulting for the author to be insinuating that anyone who has to reformat is a pirate hacker deadbeat who refuses to pay for legitimate software.... Even the person being referenced in the quoted post only said "I get viruses because I do a lot of downloading" (ie, he never said anything about illegal activity) - this is a risk of being on the internet, period. Its a risk of checking your e-mail (even when those e-mails came from "friends" or family, they can contain viruses!). Its a risk of downloading freeware / shareware. Its a risk of having your DSL modem plugged into the wall, for goodness sake!

I am the designated computer tech in my family / friend circle - when everyone is constantly asking me to help "speed up their computer" or "fix a bug", the easiest thing to do is reformat and reinstall all their essential programs; I simply don't have time to root out every individual issue for them, and reformatting is a great way to restore their system to "like new" status. Having said this, I don't know many people who go "3 years" without replacing, upgrading or reformatting their computer!

Anyways, I'm just adding my thoughts since I read this thread from the first page and this discussion seemed to pop up a lot..... It does suck that we lose our rights to the software as soon as we make any major technological changes to our computer; obviously the author has made his position on the subject very clear, but it would still be much better to offer some mechanism for relocating a license. For instance, T-Quoter would only let you install on a single computer (or however many licenses you bought) at a time; however, if you wanted to replace your computer you could open up T-Quoter, DISABLE the registration key for the current computer, move the software to another computer and re-validate. The company could easily track how many "active" installs their are, especially if each registration key was specific to the hardware profile it resided on. Being a software developer myself, I firmly support the idea that software has a very real value and the programmers should be compensated for a quality product; however, buying multiple copies of a product in case I ever need to switch computers is...... well....... kinda dumb.

Anyways, those are my thoughts on the matter! It's not all bad, though; the software itself is really cool! A little light on documentation, but the basics were fairly easy to understand so I didn't have to wait to get started. I had zero installation problems, and Corel seems to be running just fine. I can already see the value in this product - $50 is NOTHING, considering what this add-on can do (I won't keep paying $50, over and over though......) I would recommend this to anyone who does rhinestones or sequins, as a great way to convert artwork into beautiful motif patterns....... My wife has a dozen things she already wants me to make, so this might become my new hobby!


----------



## Justin Walker

PS - as I mentioned, I downloaded this program to do sequin motifs, not rhinestones.... I know it is not designed for that, but I am making it work.  First of all, I work in set sizes (3mm, 4mm, 5mm, etc) that are not available in the stone selection tool..... I simply used the 4.8mm stones, and added a .2 offset when I output the stencil. I work in circles mode, rather than stone mode, in order to more accurately represent the sequins.

Again, the program works great for what it is designed to do! Here are some things from my wish list, however:

1. Ability to relocate a software license (I know, I know, the author has no desire to do this... Still thought I would mention it)

2. Ability to add new "stones" to the library, ourselves.
- short of this, maybe you guys can add a sequin library?

3. Better documentation so we can take advantage of all the little settings / adjustments that are available to us (knowledge is power! I sound like an after school special)
- maybe use tooltips to show what each button / field does, when you hover over them?


----------



## Stitch-Up

Justin Walker said:


> Ability to relocate a software license (I know, I know, the author has no desire to do this... Still thought I would mention it)


The single, most annoying issue of an otherwise excellent, probably the best rhinestone program/utility!

I too am a frequent 'format the hard drive & start from scratch' exponent. As a result, I searched and found another superb bit of software. It's called Rollback RX. As I rebuild my PC I take 'snapshots' using Rollback RX System Restore Software | Fix Any PC Computer Issue Without IT Knowledge - Horizon DataSys No matter how badly I screw up my PC and believe me, I've often screwed up BIG TIME, I can ALWAYS get back to a previous snapshot in the time it takes to re-boot my PC = amazing.


----------



## DTFuqua

You guys need to learn to use a drive imaging program if you want to keep doing things like reformating and such. Just take an image after you have a clean setup and there you go. I haven't used one since Ghost but there should be even better ones out there now.


----------



## Stitch-Up

DTFuqua said:


> You guys need to learn to use a drive imaging program if you want to keep doing things like reformating and such. Just take an image after you have a clean setup and there you go. I haven't used one since Ghost but there should be even better ones out there now.


Why?

I've used many drive imaging programs however, Rollback RX just does it so easily, no 2nd drive needed and as quick as restarting your PC gets you back to any previous state. To take a 'snapshot' takes just 10 seconds.

I must say, I have no connection with software writers.


----------



## DTFuqua

because they like to reformat their Hdd


----------



## Stitch-Up

DTFuqua said:


> because they like to reformat their Hdd


So did I until I found this alternative


----------



## tshirtsrus

Stitch-Up said:


> Why?
> 
> I've used many drive imaging programs however, Rollback RX just does it so easily, no 2nd drive needed and as quick as restarting your PC gets you back to any previous state. To take a 'snapshot' takes just 10 seconds.
> 
> I must say, I have no connection with software writers.


John,

it looks like a good solution for a healthy hard drive, but what would you do if the hard drive fails completely? (dies) can you still recover the data with this software?

Thanks.


----------



## Stitch-Up

tshirtsrus said:


> John,
> 
> it looks like a good solution for a healthy hard drive, but what would you do if the hard drive fails completely? (dies) can you still recover the data with this software?
> 
> Thanks.


It doesn't replace the need for backing up your personal data. My data is backed up automatically once a day.

What this software does for me is to give me total confidence to try things - install utilities, get a virus, make changes to hardware settings, mess about with USB ports and if I 'cock-up' as I have done, many times  a simple re-boot and the PC is back to a selected previous state and any of my 'cock-ups' corrected.

When I'm about to install something I'm not sure of, before doing so, I take a snapshot - takes 10secs and then I'm safeguarded.


----------



## tshirtsrus

Stitch-Up said:


> It doesn't replace the need for backing up your personal data. My data is backed up automatically once a day.
> 
> What this software does for me is to give me total confidence to try things - install utilities, get a virus, make changes to hardware settings, mess about with USB ports and if I 'cock-up' as I have done, many times  a simple re-boot and the PC is back to a selected previous state and any of my 'cock-ups' corrected.
> 
> When I'm about to install something I'm not sure of, before doing so, I take a snapshot - takes 10secs and then I'm safeguarded.


Understood, it seems like good software with great features. Thank you.


----------



## SickPuppy

If you are worried about losing your data or having to format your drive just make an IOS image and store it on a DVD or external drive.


----------



## tshirtsrus

SickPuppy said:


> If you are worried about losing your data or having to format your drive just make an IOS image and store it on a DVD or external drive.


I guess you meant to say ISO and not IOS?

Thank you.


----------



## bek416

Stitch-Up said:


> I guess this is asking too much but, does the plugin provide a simulated picture of the final pattern for use on one's website? Does any rhinestone pattern design software provide this?
> 
> John


I haven't finished reading this thread to see if this has been answered, but from the video I saw on rStones, it allows you to create the finished look on several materials. From there you could grab a screenshot?


----------



## bek416

Jeff Harrison said:


> Hi Charles, we're already at Wal-Mart pricing for single units, but may be able to offer little better if at least 4 are bought at once. Users do not have to register their units right away. Plus, we'll be adding more features to this one for free yet.


THIS IS PERFECT! I have a Walmart gift card -- you say rStones box version is available there??


----------



## Krystle1981

bek416 said:


> THIS IS PERFECT! I have a Walmart gift card -- you say rStones box version is available there??


I don't think he meant it's available at Wal-Mart! LOL He's saying that it's Wal-Mart priced, meaning it's priced low!


----------



## bek416

Krystle1981 said:


> I don't think he meant it's available at Wal-Mart! LOL He's saying that it's Wal-Mart priced, meaning it's priced low!



BAHAHAHA!!! I've seen macros at Office Depot - it wasn't SO far fetched!


----------



## bek416

It looks like this thread got off track from rStones to reformatting hard drives.....*sigh* 
When someone new is searching the forums, we read through ALL of those pages in case there is info we are looking for - staying as close to topic as possible is appreciated. I read all 20 pages to find out that in the last several, there weren't any posts about the software itself.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

Hi Becky,

I think the goal of the HD formatting/back up posts was just to help protect your investment of the rStones Macro. I know it wasn't any help for the Macro itself, but in case you had to repair your operating system, it would save the $$ to have to repurchase the macro again.


----------



## Clair9103

Do anybody know how to create the word (wild) with the animal affect?
I have winpcsign pro 12.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Clair9103 said:


> Do anybody know how to create the word (wild) with the animal affect?
> I have winpcsign pro 12.


Animal Affect? Like Zebra Stripes or Cougar Spots?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

Here's a video on how I did it using OOBling. You can probably use the same technique in your software. If you are talking about making an animal pattern in rhinestones, then just take the tutorial to the next step and stone each of the 2 parts.

http://synergy17.com/downloads/tutorials/ZebraPattern/ZebraPattern.html


----------



## katruax

For rhinestones you are somewhat limited in options in WinPC Sign as it only has a couple options for a fill..

If you look at this design from Rhinestones and template material










You can see the letters are done with the basic grid fill tool in WinPC Sign and and then you would just change the color of a few stones to get the zebra look you want...

Kevin


----------



## Clair9103

My Shirt Connect said:


> Animal Affect? Like Zebra Stripes or Cougar Spots?


 
Yes, any of this I would like to know please. Thanks


----------



## Clair9103

Yes any of this.


----------



## katruax

Clair9103 said:


> Yes any of this.


Above I described generically how you would do this in WinPC Sign with the Grid fill tool and then changing the stone colors to get the zebra pattern you want as shown in the image above...

For more step by step detailed specifics I would contact the vendor where you purchased the software from and see what help they might be able to offer...


I no longer have WinPC Sign installed on my system otherwise I would make a video and show you quick...



Kevin


----------



## 135367

Has anyone used he Roland G24 to cut the sticky flock? If so, what settings are being used? I purchased the Coleman software package, pretty straight forward, but having problems cutting.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

I use a 60 degree blade at about 145-155 grams of downforce with my GCC, but I'm sure those types of settings should work with the GX-24.


----------



## 135367

hi-nrg-joe said:


> I use a 60 degree blade at about 145-155 grams of downforce with my GCC, but I'm sure those types of settings should work with the GX-24.


Thanks - I'll give that a try.


----------

